# Diary of Bosco's Mom



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

I'm starting a diary even though I can't take Bosco home for 18 days. I am hoping this will make time move faster!  

Well I called the breeder today, crossed my fingers, and asked her if hubby and I could come see little Bosco this weekend. My excuse was I wanted to bring him a little fleece blanket and a toy so he has stuff that smells like his mama when he comes home with us. But really I just want to see him! Carol, the breeder, is really cool and said no problem. So we are driving 1 hour 45 minutes to visit him on Saturday! I will of course take 50 million photos and post them here. 

The picture below is the fleecie blanket we got him. It's for a baby but I still thought it was cute for a little boy dog. We also picked him up a little plush squeaky toy - it is a leopard print bone. Hubby (Karl) picked him out a puppy Kong for small breeds.  We also got a neat food dish and water bowl. 

I'll post more later. Including Bosco's baby photos. This will be the place where I post all of his pics. 

Anna


----------



## stelun (Mar 14, 2004)

Anna, the blanket is very cute!! 

How did you decide on the name Bosco? (I am sure it's a coincidence but that name means "wood" in italian  )


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

LOL, I assure you we didn't name Bosco because of it's Italian meaning! 

Karl and I are both big Seinfeld fans, and there was one episode which featured George and the secrecy around his ATM PIN. He wouldn't tell ANYONE what it was...then the secret started to eat at him and he finally ended up telling some woman in a coma. Well the woman woke up and screamed it out --- BOSCO! Which apparently is the name of some chocolate drink? Anyway, the word makes me smile, and so does the dog - so they are a good fit for each other. 8)


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Well I thought I better post some pics of Bosco here! Below are a couple pictures that were taken when he was 2.5 weeks old. 

The breeder sent me an updated photo of Bosco when he was almost 4 weeks old. He's got the cutest expression on his face but the picture wasn't so great - it was blurry and kind of dark and when I scanned it, it looks even worse! So I don't think I'll post that one. I'll just wait till I see him this weekend and then post those! 

I'm trying to come up with a schedule for Bosco. I am thinking I will wake up an extra half-hour early :shock: (5a.m.) so I can feed him breakfast and then take him for a quick walk. Then when I get home from work (3p.m.) I will feed him again and take him for an afternoon walk. In the evening, I will feed him once more. Those walks are subject to good weather only, though! :lol: I hope feeding him 3x a day as a pup is good enough. I read somewhere that you should feed them 3x and another place said to ALWAYS have food available as pups. I'll have to look into this further. 

Well I think I've avoided doing work enough for now! More later!
Anna


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Well I have started having nightmares about little Bosco! I had this dream that we went to pick him up. I was so excited! So we get there, and it is an abandoned warehouse. There are floors and floors with no electricity or furniture or anything with glass on the floor and stuff. Well, the breeder takes me to where Bosco is, and he is long-haired! So Karl is saying to me “Don’t worry about it, don’t worry about it.” I tell the breeder, “You said he would be a smoothcoat!” and she just says “get his hair cut regularly and he will be!” I am so mad! 

I go upstairs to talk to the breeder and try to tell her I am not paying full-price. Then Karl comes running to me and says “Come here, you have GOT to see the mom!” so we go back downstairs and there is this HUGE dog. I mean HUGE. Like a horse almost! I tell the lady “I thought you said our puppy was a Chihuahua!” and she says “Well I admit, the mother is not breed standard…but I assure you she is a Chihuahua.”

And then I woke up - Eep! I was traumatized all day by that dream! Anyway, just thought I would share.


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Well tomorrow we get to visit little Bosco! ccasion9: I am looking forward to seeing how much he has changed in just 4 weeks time. Last time he just sort of crawled around and licked our fingers when we held him...now he will be walking around and playing! It's funny how attached I am to him already and I don't even *know* him yet. 

When we went to see the litter last month, the girl dog we were planning to get was kind of whimpering a little, and the breeder said she was probably mad because before we had got there, Bosco had poo'ed on her! LOL I like to think that he did that so she would be stinky and he would be cuter! What an evil lil monkey! :twisted: 

I am going to the library tonight to see if they have any books on Chihuahua's. They probably won't but it's worth a shot! I want to read the Chihuahua's for Dummies book...it is $17 so I would like to read through it and _then_ purchase it if I thought I would refer back to it later on.

Well that's all the news for today I suppose! The next time I post in here, I will have lotsa pictures to share! YAY


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Boogaloo said:


> I am going to the library tonight to see if they have any books on Chihuahua's. They probably won't but it's worth a shot! I want to read the Chihuahua's for Dummies book...it is $17 so I would like to read through it and _then_ purchase it if I thought I would refer back to it later on.


The dummies book is a very good basic book, worth the investment.


----------



## stelun (Mar 14, 2004)

I have the book and really liked it! I think it would be a good purchase.


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

I have TONS of pictures of my little Bosco, but not much time to post --- so I'll have to write down all the cute things he did as well as post more pictures later. For now, here is a sneak peak of him at 6.5 week old:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

*OH OH OH......I can't wait to watch him grow up. He is sucha darling!*


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

OK, we went to see Bosco on Saturday. We got to the breeders house and there he was, looking cute as can be. He had just gotten back from the vet's - weighing in at 1 pound! He had his shots and got a clean bill of health from the vet. (Bosco didn't even cry when he got his shot!)

Of course I scooped Bosco up right away. His face has so much personality now and he is such a healthy little boy, running around and playing. He gnawed on a chew stick for a while and then romped around with Karl for a bit. Then we put him back and he interacted with his littermates for a while then took a bit of a snooze (They were pretty tuckered out from the vets office). We talked to the breeder about what else we need to buy, what shots he will still need, etc. 

We brought Bosco his fleecie blanket and the breeder hung it on the side of their playpen. Well Bosco teamed up with his brother and they managed to get it down. They had a ball with that thing! So we threw in the plush leopard-print bone that we also brought and they loved nibbling on it and picking it up in their mouth even though it was almost the same size as they were! When we held Bosco he licked our hands and arms! He seemed to really like us. It was too cute & I hated to leave. 

The vet told my breeder that we could have him this Friday (he'll be a couple days shy of his 8-week birthday). I told her to call me later this week and we'll decide what we should do. On a selfish note, I would of course like him home sooner, plus it is a holiday weekend so we would have an extra day at home with him. But, I sure don't want to rush anything or make this transition harder on him. BUT the vet said it is only a couple days early of the 8-week mark and he is completely weaned from his mom and eating hard food. I'm sure the vet knows better than me but I am still a bit leary. 

On Sunday I went on a shopping spree! I got Bosco his playpen, piddle pads & tray, dog food, dog biscuits, a pigs ear, a place mat for his food and water bowls, a collar, a leash, and...ummm...I think that is about it! I still want to get a bag and of course a dog tag. I was going to get one from the machine at Petsmart but I wanted a silver one shaped like a dog bone and they only had gold. 

Well I think that's all for now!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

I made a vet appointment for Bosco on Saturday. This will just be a check-up to make sure he is healthy and happy. So it looks like it is really happening; I am getting a puppy on Friday! My boss is letting me work extra hours during the week so on Friday I can leave at 11:30a.m. to go get Bosco. 

I also ordered a Bali II carrier - it should arrive before Bosco does. I really like it, at least in the picture, so hopefully Bosco will too. He will be able to stick his head out and see what is going on. 

Also, one of Karl's friends and his wife are coming over at the weekend to see the new pup. Well, the wife is coming to see Bosco and the husband is coming to see Karl's new TV. :roll: ha-ha!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Here I go to pick up Bosco! Lots more pictures and updates coming soon! 


:flower: :wav: :flower:


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Well, we're home! 

Bosco is doing so great. He isn't scared of a thing and he pottys on his piddle pad. He is eating really well and drinking lots of water and loves gnawing on his pigs ear. I'm so surprised that he is so confident in his new home! I think he loves it here already. It sure is nice having him in the house! 

He constantly bangs his head on our coffee table but it doesn't seem to faze him. Must be hard-headed! He also has the funniest run! And when he wimpers, it sort of cresendos into a yodel. Too funny!

He did so-so sleeping last night. I laid him down at 9 and he was fast asleep and I thought "boy, that was easy!" But then he woke up a couple hours later. He kept waking up every 2 hours and whining. Of course hubby and I caved in and would go play with him for about 20 minutes, that would tire him out and then he would fall fast asleep. Two hours later he would whine again. Oh well it was his first night! Who needs sleep when you have a puppy like this?? 

Well here are just a couple photos - I've already taken a zillion!! More later! He's headed to the vet in a couple hours!


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

What a little angel. I'm so glad he's home now


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

*Oh what a doll baby!! He is so so cute. You are very lucky! Love the pics *


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Bosco sure did good yesterday. First off, he had a vets appt. in the morning. The vet said he is super-healthy! He goes back in 1 week to get all his shots. This was just a check-up. He drew quite a crowd because of his tiny-ness and cuteness.  Bosco was a little scared but ended up licking the vet's face by the end of it.  Then my brother and his girlfriend stopped by and he romped and licked on them for a while. Then Karl's co-worker and his wife came over to cook-out. Bosco really warmed up to them too. We have such a friendly puppy!

Bosco slept a lot yesterday during the day. He'd play for about an hour and then sleep for 1 or 2 hours. We finally put him to bed around 10. I went to bed myself at that time, but Karl stayed up for a while. Before Karl went to bed he looked in on Bosco, who was whining a little. He had poo'ed on his piddle pad (good doggie!) but had walked through it (bad doggie!) so Karl had to clean that all up. 

Then around 4 I woke up and Bosco was crying and crying. We ignored him and were able to drift in and out of sleep but every time we woke up, he was crying. I don't know if he cried ALL night or if it just seemed that way because he was always whining when we woke up. :?: 

Anyway, I woke up at 8 this morning and I have never seen such a happy dog! His tail was wagging so hard and he couldn't stop licking me! We are going to try our best to not let him sleep so much during the day so he is more likely to sleep at night. 

So far Bosco has been an even better dog than I had hoped for! He is a riot to watch. He loves tug-of-war and chewing on his pigs ear. He plays with his food forever before finally eating it. He tosses it in the air and pounces on it...so funny!

Well that's all for now!
Anna


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Ooops ... forgot a couple things I wanted to say!

I bought Bosco a little tiny cow-bell for his collar so we can know where he is. At first it really bugged him so he quickly learned to manuever himself so he can get it in his mouth, and then it wouldn't jingle when he walked. Smart puppy! He has since gotten used to it and I think he even likes making a noise when he walks!

Also, last night Bosco was sound asleep on his back with his little paws sticking straight up. It was such a hoot! He is a funny puppy!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

More pictures!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Your killing me w/these pictures!!!! NO FAIR :toothy5:


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Bosco would NOT stop crying on Sunday night. It was awful! I've never seen such a stubborn dog. I think Karl and I got about 2 hours of sleep the whole night. So on Monday night we decided to move the playpen into our bedroom when we slept. Bosco didn't make a peep all night! He was such a good doggie. I guess all he wanted was to be near us. 

He is probably traumatized right now while we are both gone at work. My mom is going to stop by around noon to play with him for about an hour. I hope he is OK. 

I came home from shopping over the weekend and Karl told me he had taught Bosco a trick. So we stood in the foyer (Bosco was on the lower-level) and with Karl saying "C'mere Bosco!", Bosco managed to walk up all the stairs on his own! YAY Bosco! Sometimes it took a couple tries to get up one of the pesky stairs but he did it! :thumbleft: 

The vet told us we should turn him on his back and hold him there. If he struggles, we shouldn't let up. In fact, we shouldn't let up till he looks us in the eyes and just lays there. I think he has figured out the game already because he doesn't even try to struggle. In fact, Karl will turn him over and blow rasberries on his belly. :love2: Anyway, I guess this holding-him-on-his-back thing teaches him that we are the boss. We'll see if it works! 

I took him with me to pick up Chinese for Karl and Subway for me. I put him in his Bali bag. He whined a little but didn't seem to mind it too much. When he went to take a nap the other day, I put him in the bag so he would get used to it. Hopefully that will help.

Time to get back to work!
Anna


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Bosco was such a good puppy yesterday. Mom went and visited him from about 12:30noon till 1:40pm. First he licked her for about 10 minutes and then he entertained her by playing with his food (he throws it up in the air and then circles it and growls lightly). It takes him about 5 minutes to eat one piece of food. He must burn more calories than he eats! After Mom left, I guess he must have slept till I get home. Boy was he happy to see me. The little tail was going a mile a minute and he couldn't hardly catch his breath because he was so excited!

He slept in our room again in his playpen. He didn't make a peep till about 4:15. He wimpered a little, I stuck my fingers through the playpen and he quieted right down. 

Once I woke up in the morning and let Bosco out to roam the house, I realized he is in rare form today. I've never seen such a hyper dog! He was darting all over the place! He finally settled down about 10 minutes before I had to leave for work. He was asleep when I walked out the door so he didn't even know I left!  

I plan to enroll him in training as soon as he is old enough. The place I want to take him to has a class starting when he is 11 weeks old. I am going to call them to see if he can start 1 week early (he's supposed to be 12 weeks to start the class). If we can't start early, then the next class starts up 5 weeks later! I don't want to wait that long!

Well I better run for now. New pictures will be posted later!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Here's some more pictures of little Bosco! I think his colors are starting to change - I think he is getting more black on him!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

*Bosco sent me an email!*

My little boy is so smart - he sent me an email while I was at work! 


----------------------------

Hello Mum!

I love the sun and I love you!

See you soon.

Bosco.

Ps. Dad taught me how to use the computer =)


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Karl is off of work today so he is spending some quality time with Bosco. I called a local dog training facility today and am going to visit it next Thursday. They give *me* a free hour-long training course at that time to help me survive the weeks leading up to the training. They give you a good idea of what you should do to discipline your dog, etc. Plus this gives me a chance to check out the place and make sure I like it. If I like it then Bosco will begin next month when he is 13 weeks of age. That would be perfect timing for us! 

Bosco is getting a bit too brave for his own good. He is bound and determined to go DOWN the stairs...and there are a lot of them. If he fell he could really get hurt so we have them blocked off for now. 

Well better get back to work. :tard: Bleh.


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Bosco is just too brave for his own good! Now I know what people mean when they say that Chihuahua’s think they are great big dogs. First of all, I get home and Karl shows me how Bosco will jump off a chair now. He doesn’t even think; he just does it! Then later that night he walked down ALL the stairs and then he jumped off the couch. That jump caused him to do about 3 summersaults when he landed. I think he has already grown in the 1 week that we have had him because he can no longer go under our living room chairs. When we got him, he would scurry right under them but now he will wiggle and wiggle and not get under them! He has a vet appointment tomorrow so I am anxious to see if he has gained weight. Right now we have his food bowl accessible all the time but I may change that to just a couple times a day. Can’t have my lil boy getting too plump! 

Bosco is getting into the habit of biting. Obviously he doesn’t mean to hurt you when he does it, but sometimes --- YOW! It really stings. We are trying to get the message across that he shouldn’t do it but so far he isn’t listening. He isn’t that bad yet, but I want to put a stop to it as soon as possible. 

I am looking forward to the weekend! 7 more hours till I am off of work. (Not that I am counting!)


----------



## stelun (Mar 14, 2004)

The email thet you got from Bosco was so sweet!   

*He is too Cute! *

It's funny that you got him a tiny cow-bell for his collar so you know where he is.....that was a great idea! :wink:


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Even more pictures!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

*LOL :lol: I cant take it anymore, I LOVE that pic w/the little black stuffy dog, too darn Cute!!! He seems to be so much fun!*


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Bosco has had a nice weekend although he has been a bit naughty! He has had several accidents this weekend and is starting to nip a bit more. We had a heck of a time getting him to take his medicine the vet gave him to make sure he doesn't have any worms. First we just put it in with his food. He ate every piece of food and left the pill untouched. Then we opened his mouth, put the pill as far back as we could get it and kept his mouth shut. He would squirm until we lost our hold on him and then he would spit it out. P-tooie! :roll: 

So we covered it in peanut butter. He licked the peanut butter off and left the pill. FINALLY we got him to eat the pill. Such a pain though. 

Well here are some more pictures of Bosco. Daddy is holding his pig ear out of reach so he really had to stretch to get it. Mean Daddy! :twisted:


----------



## CuddleMeChi (Apr 29, 2004)

He is just ADORABLE


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Thanks CuddleMeChi and KemosMama!  I think Bosco is cute too, but of course I am biased! It's always nice to hear compliments from other people.

I am surprised - Bosco has been going all night without using the bathroom! I didn't think they could hold it that long this young but he has held it the past 3 nights. Of course as soon as he wakes up he goes on his piddle pad. He is such a good doggie! If we could just get him to use that piddle pad 100% of the time we would be all set. 

I love taking Bosco to the vets because everyone just melts when they see him peek out of his carrier. Karl and I are going to take him for a walk today - with Bosco in his carrier. I think this should help him get more used to the carrier and we are able to get some exercise, spend time with Bosco, and not worry about him getting Parvo. 

Well I better run for now. :cya:


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

*sigh*

Bosco woke up at 2:15 this morning and didn't go back to sleep till almost 3. He wimpered and whined the whole time. I don't know what he wanted; I think he was just bored. We gave him a milk bone (which he ate in between whines), his pig ear, toys, food, etc...he just wouldn't hush. Finally, just as quickly as he started up, he stopped. Geesh! It is so frustrating when he does that. I even went to bed early thinking WOW I will be so refreshed in the morning but no such luck. Grrr! :roll: 

But before bedtime, I took Bosco to Walgreens with me to pick up some pictures. He was silent the whole car ride (in his carrier) as well as in the store. I actually got worried that maybe something was wrong! :lol: Then I took him to my parents (both my parents think he is great but my dad is really in love with him!). Bosco played around for a little bit and then we headed home to start cooking supper. I love getting off work at 3 because I seem to have so much time to do things.

School starts up today! I am taking one class over the summer and two more in the fall. I am anxious to see how I do with juggling everything plus a new puppy. Well I better go for now! 

-a


----------



## stelun (Mar 14, 2004)

These pictures are so adorable....he is super adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Thank you Stelun!   

Well yesterday Bosco and I ran to the video store. He was such a good dog. Anyway, I had him on the passenger side in his little carrier when all of the sudden this lady YANKS her wheel in my direction (she was in the slow lane; I was in the fast lane.) I can't believe I reacted so fast - I yanked my wheel away from her almost hitting another car who was entering the turn lane. I blare on my horn and say words that Bosco has never heard before.  

Then the lady proceeds to STOP in the fast lane because she actually wants to get in the turn lane. The turn lane was full of other cars so she stayed there the whole green light, the whole red light, and then when it turned green again she cut off two people! Unbelievable! I wouldn't have been so mad if she would have held up her hand as if saying "I'm sorry" - but she acted like it was all OUR fault for being in her way! Plus if Bosco hadn't been in the car it wouldn't have been so bad. But she was on his side and I was scared to death she'd hit the car and either hurt him or traumatize him. 

Anyway! After that excitement we got home and shortly after he threw up! Then about a 1/2 hour later he threw up again. It just looked like mushed up dry food and after that he was happy and bouncing around so I don't think it was anything too serious. He played real hard all evening - we even had a large tube that a purchase came in & we threw a piece of food down it and he would go through it to get it! He also spazzed out and ran under all the furniture at top speed - then we realized we hadn't seen him in a while. It turns out he went under our chair, tore a big hole in the fabric under the chair, and got INSIDE the chair!! Bad doggie! :twisted: It wasn't a big deal since it is the under-side of the chair but still! I'll have to sew it up so he doesn't keep getting up there. 

So once we put him to bed about 10pm he was out like a light ALL night! YAY!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

It seems like every other night Bosco sleeps ALL night without even moving and then the nights in between he wakes up around 2 or 3 and wimpers for 30 - 45 minutes. I don't understand? :?: It doesn't seem like he wants anything, so I guess he gets bored. I have toys in his playpen so I don't know what else he expects. :roll: Tonight I am having hubby sleep on my side of the bed so he can deal with him if he wimpers. Which since he did last night, he'll probably be silent tonight. Oh well! I just stick my fingers through the openings on the playpen but it doesn't seem to work when he does the half-hour-long crying jag.

My mom brought her friend Ren and Rens daughter Stephanie over to see Bosco. He just licked them and licked them. They thought he was the best! They are big-time dog lovers though. 

Oh! Last weekend we had a friend come over who apparently doesn't like dogs (I didn't know this until that weekend). Anyway he didn't look, mention, touch, or even ACKNOWLEDGE Bosco. I thought it was really rude. I mean if you don't like dogs, fine (although I don't know how you CAN'T ) but he knew it was a new little puppy and we were proud and excited about it so I don't think it's too much to ask to say "cute dog" or something. Poor Bosco wanted to be petted but he wouldn't even look at him. Awww...  

Oh well! Tonight I am going to Heartland Training Center to check out their facilities and get some training of my own ... "How to deal with your puppy before training"  That makes it sound like Bosco is a demon :twisted: but I assure you he isn't! Right now the two things he does that I would like to see stop is biting (it's always playful but it does hurt sometimes!) and of course 100% piddle-pad trained (he is probably 90% right now).

Well back to work I go!
Anna


----------



## CuddleMeChi (Apr 29, 2004)

Don't worry too much about Bosco getting sick after you car experiance. Alot of Dogs get carsick especially when they are younger and especially the first few car rides.

Sometimes they outgrow it and sometimes not. :wave:


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

I took Bosco into work during my lunch break. Everyone cooed over him and then convinced me he may as well stay the rest of the day. I shut my office door and let him explore and then he fell asleep on a sweatshirt that another company had sent me as a ploy to buy their products. Anyway, he was such a good boy! The man in the office next to me did say that Bosco wasn’t really a dog, he was an athletic guinea pig :roll: which probably should have made me mad but I thought it was kinda funny. Anyway, Bosco had lots of kisses for everyone and did a lot of tail wagging. They all want me to bring him in every couple of weeks so they can see him grow. 

Then once we were at home he proceeded to bound down the stairs no doubt to chew on a pair of shoes – walking down the stairs is no big deal, right? He does it all the time. Except this time he decided to jump off the 3rd to the last stair. :shock: (Of course my dog can’t just jump off the bottom stair or even the next one up --- it has to be the 3rd!) so he splat on the floor, banging his head and hurting his leg. He wimpered for just a second and stood still for a while then he was off and running again. Oh Bosco when are you going to learn you aren’t a great dane?! 

Last night Bosco started wimpering again. Of course this was at 4am which means I need to be up in an hour. *sigh* Well anyway I was thinking to myself “Why is he doing this?? WHY!!!” when Karl said “I am going to put him in his other playpen, he needs to learn he can’t do that in here.” All of the sudden it clicked! Ah-ha! I know why he is whining. Karl took Bosco to his other playpen, I brought the piddlepad….he took a poo and then I brought him back to our room where he promptly fell asleep and stayed that way for the next 45 minutes until the alarm went off! He doesn’t want to dirty his ‘bed’ by going to the bathroom even though the piddle pad is in the opposite corner of his bed (it is about 3’x3’). Silly dog. I feel a lot better now that I finally figured out why he was doing that. Yes, I know, I am very slow sometimes. 

I was also very proud that he went poo and then looked at me like “c’mon mom lets go back to bed now.” He didn’t want to play or eat or anything. Good dog!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Here is the Bosco picture of the day. He is tentatively going down the stairs. He's really funny because he will start in the middle of the stair, and then run to the left and run to the right, trying to determine which requires the shortest jump. He must think we have crooked stairs or something! Funny lil fella! 


Bosco sometimes gets these hyper spells. They are really shortlived but annoying nonetheless. He'll make a spazzy sound and want to race around everything and he BITES too. He has this type of spell maybe a couple times a week...anyway when he had one yesterday I just put him in his small playpen in our room and after about 5 minutes I went and got him - he was curled up in his bed! So hopefully if I am consistent about doing that he will get the message.

Our waterpark here is having a Dogs Day! It isn't until August but they completely take out all the chemicals in the pool and just have plain water so it is less harsh on the dogs skin. No owners can swim with their dogs though. I can't believe they go through that much trouble for dogs! I may take Bosco - I don't know if he can even swim but I figure he loves the sun so we could just layout in the area where the water laps up (like a beach). 8) They also have a sandy area where the dogs can dig and run. He would probably like that. There is also a dog walk in August with games and prizes and the like -- all the money goes to TAPS which is a no-kill animal shelter. I plan to take Bosco on that too. 

Well better go for now! I am going shopping with my mom!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

oh bosco you arew so funny


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Bosco officially has TWO ears that stand up! Horray! :wav: 

His left one was lagging behind a little but yesterday they were both standing at attention! We had my parents over and grilled out - my dad sat in a lawn chair and held Bosco's leash - Bosco had a blast jumping over blades of grass and pretending his leash was a tug-of-war thing. When my parents left about 7:30, Bosco crashed :sleepy2: He slept throughout the night and didn't wake up till my alarm went off in the morning. 

Next weekend (yes I know it is only Monday but I live for the weekends!) we are going to a cook-out at a friends house and they said to bring Bosco along! That should be lots of fun. I'm wondering if Karl and I should drive seperately - this couple lives about 30 minutes from us and if Bosco gets too hot or tired or hyper I could just go home with him instead of making Karl leave too. Hmm! :?: Oh well, we'll see.

I am in all-day off-site meetings tomorrow and Wednesday which means no Internet access during the day for me! :hmph: Plus I will have to work an hour later than normal which means less time with Bosco. Don't you hate when work interferes with everything else?


----------



## CuddleMeChi (Apr 29, 2004)

Love the new pix :wave:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Yeah Boscoe (ears).....just take his crate/carrier and let him chill in that if you stay longer....I do that for Kemo..that way he has a safe house..


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Thanks for the advice - I'll bring his carrier along! He sometimes plays in it even at home so I bet he will like that if he wants to get away from it all. 

Well last night I came to realize that my little boy is growing! Not only are his ears standing up but he also seems longer and taller than he was a week ago. I have a picture from a week or so ago of him laying next to our remote - I should see if I can take the same picture again so I can compare his size!

Last night was pretty uneventful overall. Karl played with Bosco - we have one of those Kung Fu hamsters that sing, move their arms, and twirls their numbchucks. Bosco hates that thing with an undieing passion so Karl would turn it on and Bosco would body slam it to the floor. I don't know why he is so mean to that poor thing but it is funny!

Well I better run for now. I need to post more pictures up here soon! (maybe tonight!)


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Boogaloo said:


> Karl played with Bosco - we have one of those Kung Fu hamsters that sing, move their arms, and twirls their numbchucks. Bosco hates that thing with an undieing passion so Karl would turn it on and Bosco would body slam it to the floor. I don't know why he is so mean to that poor thing but it is funny!


 LOL that is hysterical, you gotta get me a pic of that!!!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Kung Fu fighting Round 1!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

*OH BOSCOE!!! I EAT you up! you are a doll baby! I wish I could meet him in person. *


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

roflmao


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Well at 12:30 last night Bosco started whining. I brought him and his piddle pad into the dining room and he went wee. I said "good dog" and carried him and the piddle pad back into the bedroom and put them both in the playpen (I don't know why I even put the piddle pad in there since he won't use it in his bed but oh well...). Anyway, he immediately starts whining AGAIN. I carry him and the piddle pad back out and he goes poo. I bring them back in---he starts whining yet again!!! So this time I carried him, the piddle pad, his blankie and toys, and his water bowl back out to his big play pen in the dining room and just left him there. And you know what? I didn't hear him cry one time! YAY BOSCO! Maybe we can finally start getting him to sleep out there on his own. That would rock! 8) 

Boy he was hyper this morning! Running around the whole house at top speed, ducking under couch and chairs as he raced under them...attacking invisible monsters (he did a flying leap like he was tackling something and started growling!)...it was pretty funny! 

Well I better get to work! More later I am sure! 

Anna


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Karl and I took Bosco for his first walk last evening ... down the street around the corner and back again. It took about 3 minutes.  Rhonda next door teased us about how short our walk was! But really he shouldn't be outside till he gets his next round of shots...But he loves being outside so I couldn't resist. He did really good walking on a lead. Karl walked a step ahead of us so Bosco kept walking to keep up with his Daddy. 8) 

I keep debating on where to take Bosco for his training. On one hand there is the place that the vet told us about and on the other hand there is PetSmart. I sort of ruled PetSmart out in my head because I assumed it would be sub-par PLUS it is the most expensive...but I have only heard really good things about them! The other place the vet mentioned seems really nice but I read online about some dog that has won all kinds of awards and he went to that trainers...but it said he was the top of his class and that only 7 out of 41 graduated. *41* dogs in one class!?!? And only _7_ graduated!?!? Yikes. Also a friend's mother takes her dog that and it managed to ESCAPE! Plus the dog has not learnt anything at all...Soooo now I am leaning towards PetSmart. (It gives me an opportunity to shop after class hee hee)
The only thing holding me back from "for sure" picking PetSmart is I'm afraid with all the activity in the store - you know people walking by, dogs barking, birds chirping, etc - Bosco won't fully concentrate on the class. :?: 

Decisions, decisions!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Kemo's class is @ 8:00am before the store is open/busy...you can try for that. Just a thought


----------



## CuddleMeChi (Apr 29, 2004)

Yep those classes during business hours stink. plus our petsmart does it right in the middle of the store and all these peopel looking on and distracting. And to tell the truth I'm not to keen about all those people in there with dogs who have who knows what and walking, peeing and coughing all over the floor. To easy to catch something.
Last time I was at the stor esome lady had her Chihuahua with kennel cough walking all over the place :shock: I NEVER let the my dogs feet touch the floor in there when i take them. i always bring a blankie and keep them in the cart.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

CuddleMeChi said:


> . And to tell the truth I'm not to keen about all those people in there with dogs who have who knows what and walking, peeing and coughing all over the floor. To easy to catch something.


 WELL THANKS Cuddle for giving me something else to worry :shock: about!! Where were you when I was looking into this. :?:


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

ACK! Thanks for bringing up another pro (early classes) and con (sickly dogs) - it gives me more to think about!  

Well here are a couple more pictures of Bosco. Enjoy!

The one where he is laying down muching on his pigs ear is my favorite. I am considering putting that in the Chi of the Month contest...but I don't know if Bosco's ego could handle losing.  

I also like the one where he is looking all regal atop of the armchair but the next shot he is like "ACK this is high! How do I get down?"


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

CRAP! The pictures didn't post. *sigh*

I'll re-post them when I get home from work....grrrr...


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Boogaloo said:


> ACK! Thanks for bringing up another pro (early classes) and con (sickly dogs) - it gives me more to think about!


 OK I took a wet one and wiped Kemo's paws when we left.....and I made sure he did not go in any one's elses's slober!!! YUCK


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

There is something wrong because I can't post pictures anymore....will someone let me email the pictures to them and post them in here for me? 


Bosco has had a busy weekend so far! Saturday we took him to the barber shop while his Daddy got a haircut. I was being all discreet about him being in my bag (didn't want to get thrown out!) and Karl says "Oh aren't you going to show them what's in your bag?" :shock: So everyone says "Do you have a cat in there?" I open the flap and out pops Bosco's head and you hear a collective "Awwww....." from all the hair-cutters.  

One lady sprints over and snatches him up! She was in love with him! I almost had to wrestle her to get him back!! :wink: Then we stopped by my parents and Karl let Bosco and Bear meet face-to-face (Bear is my parents dog ---a Schipperke). They actually got along OK. I think they are on the road to becoming fast friends! YAY! 

Anyway, after that we were off to a cook-out about a 1/2 hour away. Bosco conked out on the ride there and once we got there he thought he was in heaven. Gwen, one of the guests there, had brought him a brand new pigs ear! Plus he had lots of grass to frolic in. We had brought his retractable leash which meant he could run 16 feet away. He loved it! When we all ate, I put him in his carrier and he slept. He really was a perfect dog during all of these new environments! Even though it is June, I had to put Bosco in his new sweater (which I have a picture of but can't post!  ) It was downright chilly! He's used to this 80-90 degree weather and it was in the 60's while we were at the picnic. 

Well I better go for now. I have Bosco curled up on my lap and I think he deserves a milkbone. 


Oh geesh I forgot to mention - I had bought Bosco the extra small harness when we got him and it has been way too big but we tried it on yesterday and it fit pretty well. It was a bit big but I thought it was OK. While he was in his carrier, he was able to wiggle an arm out of it. So Karl put it back on him the right way and then he managed to get the neck part in his mouth and it began to tighten! Karl had to hurry and get it off of him. Moral of the story: Harnesses are dangerous if they don't fit properly! It was scary!!!!! :shock:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

you can post them to me if you like my email is [email protected]  hope you can post again soon, im sure mia is looking into it at the moment


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

heres boscos new pics.....................oh anna he is such a cutie


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

last one...................  i wish there were more of this little guy


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

in that last one he looks like he is really sticking his tongue out like a naughty boy :lol:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

ozzysmom said:


> in that last one he looks like he is really sticking his tongue out like a naughty boy :lol:


 Oh I agree Clare, he is a bad bad boy!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Oh Clare I appreciate your help so much! Thank you. Yes, he definitely looks like he is a naughty little boy in the last picture...I think he was mocking me.


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

On Sunday we gave Bosco his first bath. Up until now I have just been using those puppy wipes on him. I have all kinds of pictures of him getting his bath and looking miserable but I still can't post pictures. Anyway, we just bathed him in the kitchen sink because I figured the bathtub would be overkill since he is so small. We filled the sink with water and then plopped him in. He stood there looking baffled and then began drinking the water! :roll: 
Anyway, we started the process of getting him wet and he didn't seem to mind that at all but once the shampoo started to get scrubbed in he started shaking a little. Then we rinsed and took him out and promptly wrapped him in a towel. He shivered for a long time so I put his sock-made-into-a-sweater on him and gave him a treat. Then all was well in Bosco's world. Doesn't take much to make him happy!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Oh Anna, 
I am so in love w/Bosco.....I give Kemo his baths in the sink, why break my back.....  
I can't wait to see those pics, has Mia figured out what the problem is, have you PM's her?


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Thanks KemosMamma!  I did PM Mia as well as open a topic under Site Feedback so hopefully something can get worked out soon. 

Bosco enjoys playing with my hair clip --- you know, it's like a claw --- anyway, he was playing with it this morning and started making a real funny little quiet noise. Well I look at him and it had clamped around his mouth! :shock: I had to take it off for him. Poor little pupper! It was kind of funny even though I was worried he hurt himself (he didn't thank goodness). 

For some reason Bosco always (repeat: ALWAYS) goes to the bathroom in our family room. He doesn't go down there very often - he's usually upstairs - but when we do bring him in there, he will go even though a piddle pad is RIGHT THERE. I don't know what his deal is? No one lived in the house before us so it's not like another dog has peed there or something. I don't know what to do to correct the problem? He hadn't had an accident for a week but then we bring him into the family room to watch a movie and he pees straight away. OH BOSCO! 

The other problem I am having with him is when he is SOOO excited to see me, he wants to lick my face. The problem is he is so excited that he also nips it. I don't think he even realizes he is doing it so I don't know how to discipline that behavior. It'd be different if he was purposely biting me but I really don't think he knows he's doing it. 

Well I have another busy day ahead of me at work. I'm hoping I can go home on-time today but I am willing to bet I won't be able to.  I MISS BOSCO!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Bosco is in his daddy's bad books today ... first with the whole peeing-in-the-family-room thing last night and then he peed in our bed this morning!!!!!!

Karl always wakes up a bit earlier than normal, gets Bosco out of his playpen, and the two of them snooze together for 15 minutes or so before Karl has to get ready for work. Well I guess today Bosco took a wee on the bed!  Bad dog! 

I know it's too much to expect him to be 100% potty trained after having him just 3 weeks but still! He had been doing so good lately. :?

That reminds me that I need to call the dog training place today. I've decided against PetSmart and am going to go with the Heartland Training Center. I hope I made the right decision!!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Make sure your using Nature's Miracle to remove the smell.....if you are catching him in the act then he will catch on, if not forget it....Anna it will happen, Chi's are notorious for being difficult to house train...Kemo is 15 mos and he just stopped having accidents......I know it's frustrating, he is little still right? I forget his age...and unneutered? He may be marking his turf too, the buggers tend to do that! Sometimes neutering doesn't help. It did help Kemo (  ) cause mopping up pee is NO FUN! I will be anxious to see how Bosco does w/training. I am having no luck...old dogs-new tricks YEAH RIGHT!!!!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Yes, Bosco is only 11 weeks old so he is still a little thing! We will neuter him once he is old enough - I think the vet said like 4 or 5 months old?

Well I took Bosco to the nursing home to visit my grandma and let the other residents see him. Before we went there though I took him to the pet shop and bought him a ferret harness. It fits him PERFECT. It is like a little vest. It is the god-awful ugliest thing but he really loves wearing it. The trim is every color under the rainbow and the body of it is black mesh. Karl about died when he saw it, lol! But like I said it fits perfect and stays put and Bosco loves it so that is all that matters.

At the nursing home my grandma loved Bosco. She said he was the cutest thing she has ever seen. Alot of the other residents came up and asked about him and wanted to pet him. One lady said "You're lucky I'm stuck in this home or I'd beat you up and take him!" :shock: Of course that lady also "BA-A-A-H"'ed at him like he was a goat so I don't think she was all there.

Anyway after that we let him frolic in the front yard for a while with the neighbor girl, then went inside for supper. It was a pretty nice evening! Bosco didn't have any accidents - but then again, he is really good at using the piddle pad - he just seems to forget it's there sometimes! :? 

I hope this not-being-able-to-post-pictures thing gets corrected soon - I have pics of Bosco getting his first bath, him in his new sweater, and generally-looking-cute pictures too....


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

I'm going to try to post some pictures in this entry and see if it works. I haven't heard back from Mia so I don't know what is going on...

Anyway, last night I put Bosco in his ferret harness and he explored our front yard as well as some of the neighborhood. He is really good at walking with a leash! I'm anxious for him to get his 12-week shots on Saturday so then I don't need to worry about Parvo and things of that nature. I really need to post a picture of his harness because it is so funny-looking! 

Saturday is the "open-enrollment" for the training class I am taking Bosco to. I think him and I (and maybe Karl) will go there to check out the place before signing him up. I really hope I made the right choice in taking him there as opposed to somewhere else. 

I'm anxious to see how much Bosco weighs at the vets. He is getting so big! I am betting he will be 3 pounds! 

Well lets see if I can post some pictures...


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

GAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

As you can see I still can't post pictures. I'm going crazy over here! :banghead: 

Anyway, there's been a change of plans regarding the dog training. :roll: Bosco is now going to the PetSmart course. Here's the reason:

I work full-time and go to school part-time. Next semester I was supposed to take 2 online courses and 1 Thursday night course. Well I got the letter in the mail today that my online course has turned into a Tuesday night course instead. Guess when the Heartland Training was scheduled? TUESDAY NIGHT! I thought about waiting for the next class to start up, but that isn't until August and I don't want to wait that long. So I called several other places (including some wacko that only does private classes at $300 a pop) but either I didn't like them or the classes were at a time that I couldn't go...so I called PetSmart and they have a class starting this SUNDAY (day after Bosco gets his 12-week shots!) at 4pm --- PERFECT! 

Anyway I talked to the trainer and everything sounds OK. I've heard not-so-great things about PetSmart online but people locally seem to love it. The lady who works in the office next to mine said it was the best money she has ever spent. So, we'll see. Hopefully things will work out. Karl and I did sit in on a class a few weeks ago and the trainer seemed really good and the dog he used as an example was fab. Just trying to keep my hopes up! 

Well that's all for now! Anyone up for posting some pictures for me? :angel9:


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Well as I posted the other day....Bosco had a reaction to his 12-week shots. I don't know why since the 6 and 8 week shots didn't bother him but oh well. He started blowing up like a balloon...his eyes were little slits...his mouth was HUGE...he had hives all over his body...he was itching and crying....it was awful! Karl drove 95 to the emergency vet since ours was closed. They gave him a shot, he started getting better...we went home and the started throwing up. His ears turned dark purple and were sooo fat and he just kept getting worse. We brought him back and he needed 2 more shots - steroids and something to settle his stomach. He threw up 2 more times and then he was fine - even playful! We gave him children's benadryl every 6 hours and today he seems just fine although he is very lethargic right now (he was dancing and hopping and playing earlier though). 

Anyway I'll keep you posted if things get worse or better. (hopefully better). At the vets he weighed 2 pounds 7 ounces. He is on schedule to be about 5.5 pounds according to the weight chart. He only gained 3 ounces in the last 3 weeks but the vet said he is a perfect little guy - not too thin, not too fat. 

Well I am going to PetSmart today for Bosco's training. Good thing you don't bring the dog to the first class because I don't think he would impress too many people, just lying around.


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

The PetSmart class went pretty good...there is only 2 other dogs in the class and they are both toy breeds. One is a Chihuahua/Yorkie mix and the other is a Maltese. The yorkie is quite a bit older - 8 months - and has some problems that need corrected like aggression, dominance, etc...I hope that the trainer doesn't spend all her time on that dog. The trainer seemed pretty knowledgable. We won't meet next Sunday (Independance Day) so Bosco's first class will be 7/11. In the meantime she gave us a booklet to read through plus our homework is to do the "look at me" thing...this is where I take a small treat, touch it to Bosco's nose and slowly bring it to my nose and then back to him. If he looked me in the eye then he gets to eat it. Bosco already looks at me if I talk so this isn't any big deal. I am a little surprised by how many treats we are supposed to give our pups. The lady said we will go through 50-60 treats during a 1-hour class. :shock: Is she trying to pork my dog up or what? She said just bring him in with an empty stomach. 

Bosco is back to his old self with the exception of his floppy ears. I wonder if that means he still doesn't feel well? Or maybe he is still traumatized by all the shots and temperature-taking that happened on Saturday? 
:scratch: I dunno...

I signed up for a CPR/First Aid class on July 10th at our vets office. I think it would be good to know. I don't even know HUMAN CPR!  

Well I better go for now. :wave:


----------



## CuddleMeChi (Apr 29, 2004)

I found that holding the treats at my FORE HEAD worked better.

Why i have no idea :roll: 

Now my dog sits and lookat me for instructione when ever I put my hand to my forehead


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Bosco's behavior last night shocked me! :shock: 

He was chewing on his pigs ear which is his favorite thing in the world to do and I took it away from him for a second and he kind of growled...and I said OI! Bad Dog! (PetSmart discourages you saying 'no' so we are trying for 'oi') Anyway, Karl saw it happen so he came over and took it away from Bosco and Bosco didn't do a thing. Well Karl pressed his luck and was petting him while he was chewing on the pig ear and Bosco began growling and getting possessive of it. Anyway, Karl tried to take it away and Bosco ATTACKED him! I am not just saying he bit Karl, but he actually locked his jaw on Karl's hand and Karl could not pull it away! He ended up drawing blood! It was awful. Anyway, I picked Bosco up and he was shaking and whimpering like he was scared and I put him in his playpen where he promptly wee'ed and poo'ed (NOT on the piddle pad). I think he knew he did wrong and he was scared. Anyway we went to my parents for supper and when we got home a couple hours later I played with him and he seemed to really want to be with Karl...I know dogs aren't humans and I'm sure he wasn't trying to "make up" with Karl, but it seemed that way. 

Anyway, now I am concerned. He has never shown ANY aggressive or possessive behavior before, so I don't know if maybe it is all the meds in his body right now from the shots on Saturday? He had his normal 12-week shot, a shot to settle his stomach, a shot of anti-histimine, a shot of steroids, and he has been taking Benadryl for the past couple days which says "may cause excitability." Maybe all the meds and the side effects of them caused him to be aggressive :?: He acts 100% better but he does still itch a bit more and he has started sneezing pretty regularly. He is also poo'ing a LOT more...not more times per day, but when he does go it is like 3 or 4 times the amount he usually poo's. Yes, I know, too much information! Sorry! 

Anyway this morning he seemed fine. I messed with his food while he was eating it and he didn't so much as look at me, let alone growl or bite. I'm just so sad that he did that.  He has been such the perfect doggie.

I don't know if I should take him to the vet again or not...I read the PetSmart training book they gave us and it says to do all these steps so your dog is not possessive of his food or treats but I can do all of those without incident. I don't know if last night was just a one-time-only deal or what. 

Anyway, that is all for now.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

He may be testing you, to see if he can be alpha...........some dogs get it and leave it be, others will test it from time to time. You did the right thing by time out. Keep doing that if he presses his luck. I make Kemo eat his whole meal from my hand from time to time so he doesnt forget who feeds him, etc. When Kemo has a greenie I cant get near him, he runs away....one time and one time only I took it just to see and make him know I can and will take it, he just looked at me and waited til I gave it back to him. I also act like I eat his biscuits, to make sure he knows. It may very well be he has been feeling yucky too. But you will go thru stages with him, just like a real child. Just stay firm w/him no matter how much you hate to be mean. I know I am a softie at times and it's not easy. 
By the way they know when we are upset w/them so I believe he was trying to make up. One time I was mad at kemo and I yelled at him so he stayed away from me. Then I felt bad and said I was sorry, and he knew I was sorry and he was ok with me after that....THEY KNOW!!!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Boogaloo said:


> . I am a little surprised by how many treats we are supposed to give our pups. The lady said we will go through 50-60 treats during a 1-hour class. :shock: Is she trying to pork my dog up or what?


 *YEAH I know the treat thing is out of hand, I dont agree with it, sometimes a treat - next time praise. Treats are just that a treat, they dont need that many!! They said the same thing at my class. I just divide my treats twice as small to get twice as much out of them, but then again Kemo isnt doing anything to get a treat LOL*


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Good idea - I'll make Bosco's treats super-small. To be honest, the way that Bosco is, I think he would rather have a pet or a cuddle than a treat but oh well. I'll do what the trainer says. 

I'll try putting it up to my forehead and see how Bosco does. Thanks for the tip! 

I believe Bosco is all better...he was back to his lovable self last night. I think the meds have all passed through him so any aggression is gone. He was extra loving to Karl and I last night. He does still rub his eyes with his paw and I noticed he sneezes pretty often, but I'll wait and see if that improves before carting him to the vets.

We took Bosco for a walk last night and Sassy (our outdoor cat) even walked with us. :lol: It was cute! After we got home we fed Bosco and then lounged around the house till bedtime. Pretty uneventful but it was nice. I think I will bring him back to see my grandma in the nursing home later this week or this weekend. 

Well thanks to Ozzysmom, I found out why I can't post pictures - I've exceeded my quota! Who knew there was a limit to how many pictures you can post? So I need to delete old photos/old posts so I can post new photos. Unfortunately I can't seem to figure out how to delete old posts but I'm working on it. I have a stockpile of Bosco photos to post!

Well I better go for now. :wave:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

I can delete them if need be no problem....glad Bosco is back to being a good boy. Kemo rubs his eyes like a cat and he sneezes all the time. I did not know you were concerned, maybe I missed something!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

I would be eternally grateful if you would delete any pictures I have posted other than the Bosco pictures in this diary (you could delete the picture of the bag and the blanket in this diary - I think they are both in the first page.) 

Thanks so much!! :flower:


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Bosco is so naughty sometimes!  I was in the office upstairs taking a test for an online course I am in right now. Bosco and Daddy were downstairs watching TV. Well, Bosco managed to sneak away from Daddy and ran upstairs to find me. Once he found me he was so excited he peed on the floor! :angry1: I only got an 89% on the test so I am blaming Bosco on it. I wish I didn't think he was so cute, it is almost impossible to GET mad at him, let alone stay mad! :love10: 

Anyway we took Bosco for a quick walk and let him play in the yard for a bit. My grandma keeps asking when Bosco is coming to visit her again so I will try to bring him there over the weekend. He is in demand! 8)


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

PICTURE TIME!

It looks like Bosco is missing an arm in the last picture.  These pictures are from the picnic we went to a couple weeks ago. It was actually pretty chilly as it turned to evening so we put his lil sweater on. I love his tongue in the first picture. 

Last night we took Bosco for another walk. He walks so good on his leash for being a puppy. I'm such a proud mama! 

Someone brought their Chihuahua into work yesterday - she is the same age as Bosco but SOOOO much smaller than he is. I'm worried I have a giant! According to the weight chart Bosco will be 5.5 pounds but who knows for sure! She was so dainty and petite. But of course Bosco is cuter.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

*baby doll*

OOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH I love the last picture, he is so precious!! I want HIM!!!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

*Hi Miss Anna *

*Oh Miss Anna, Kemo here, I was wondering if you could post a pic of my buddy Bosco getting his bath so I can see if he looks silly like me! Mom says she will delete more if you need her too, or Mom said just send them to her personal e-mail so she can see him all the time  
ange[email protected]
Signing Out
Kemo :dog: XO

PS Have happy 4th too ccasion8:*

(for some reason the "at" sign comes out like the word??)


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Hello my beautiful Kemo! :wave: Bosco will use his computer skills to post a bath picture tomorrow. Just don't laugh at him looking all pathetic and forlorn. :lol: 

Bosco is so smart. He has a good grasp of the "look" command as well as "sit". He is so cute because he will sit until you say "Good doggie!" Even if you have food by his nose and take it away he just looks at you like "C'mon gimme it!" while continuing to sit.

We are heading over to my parents house to cook out. It is their 39th wedding anniversary today. Bosco and Bear have their good days and their bad days so hopefully today they get along fine. 

Bosco just poo'ed in the living room! :shock: BAD DOG!

Happy Independence Day!! ccasion8:


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

GAH! I haven't had time to really update this in a long time! Kemo, start wagging your tail little buddy because pictures of Bosco in the bath will be posted this evening! You can laugh at him all you want!

We had a nice 4th of July. Bosco showed off at my brothers cook-out and then as we were driving home from my parents house, the firework finale started going off right next to the street we were on. Bosco was fine through the fireworks until these really REALLY bright loud white fireworks went off. They were in real quick succession and made you feel like you were in a room with a strobe light. Bosco got scared and tried to hide under Karl's arm. I think he thought we were under attack! 

Bosco had a little spaz-out session last night. He zoomed through the office, into the living room, around the dining room, through the kitchen and back again...over and over...all because we sat the Kung Fu fighting hamster on the ground and pressed the button to make it start singing. What a weirdo! :roll: It was too funny! I should have taken a video of it!

We took Bosco to Lowe's the other night and the cashier thought he was so cute when he peeked out of his carrier. I also had him on my lap as I went through the McDonald's drive through...at the 'pay' window, the boy insisted on petting him and telling me about his pug...then by the time I made it to the 'food' window there was a crowd of about 6 employees all watching for him! There was a collective "awwww..." as we pulled up.  He makes me so proud! 

Anyway the manager was telling me she breeds Chihuahua's...and the male has a severe overbite which would cost $600 to fix so she didn't bother. Now tell me, why would you breed a dog that had something wrong with it? It just makes it more likely that the babies will have something wrong with it. Oh well. 

We've been walking Bosco on his leash nightly. Some days he walks so perfect but then other days you almost have to drag him because he sniffs _everything_. I don't know why that is. He is doing "sit" really good now although now he doesn't want to eat unless you make him sit first, and then feed him. He is sure developing some strange habits!  You'll put down his food dish and he promptly sits by your feet and looks up at you like "Look, Mom, I did it!" Silly dog!

I'm looking forward to Bosco's first "real" class on Sunday. I hope those other dogs play well with him and he learns a lot. 

Bosco seems to be growing by leaps and bounds! I think I will try to talk PetSmart vet into putting Bosco on the scale so I can see how much he weighs. I like to compare his weight to the puppy chart to estimate how big he will get, but the first time I did that (at 7 weeks) he was so far off the scale I thought he would be like 10 pounds! Then at 13 weeks the chart was showing he would be between 5 - 5.5 pounds. So who knows! I know that thing is meant to be accurate but it doesn't seem to be for Bosco. 

Well I better go for now. Pictures will be posted later! 

Anna


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Bosco I LOVE YOU!! You are too funny....I can't wait to see your pics, Kemo was wondering what happened!! LOL. You are so cute I could eat you up.
Anna I love it when I go thru a drive thru, I always get a comment too but to have a whole crowd..........what a proud mamma  
I want to see that Kung Fu action...hahahahha Kemo spazs thru the house too. Maybe I will get one of those num chucks critters


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Here is the saddest dog in the planet....

Mommy and Daddy are soooo mean!!!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

*aw chin up Bosco buddy....baths aren't soooo bad, you'll get use to them. I like it when I feel all fresh and them Mom hugs me til I am dry and then brushes me and I get a treat too, just use your smarts...us men have to stick together! 
Your buddy 
Kemo* :wave:


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi Kemo! :wave: I think I will learn to like baths better once mom buys me a nice fleecy robe to wear afterwards to keep me warm.  Talk to you later lil buddy! --- Bosco P.S. That is _so cool_ that you "marked your territory" at the obedience school the other day! Maybe I'll try that, too!! 

--------------------------------------

We took Bosco for a semi-long walk today. He seemed to have fun. I like when he runs because his ears go straight back. (I think it is to make him more aero-dynamic!) His tongue sticks out too. So cute!  

Tomorrow is his first *real* class at PetSmart. I am excited but also nervous that he will do bad. I bought some treats last weekend - they are real little ones - but it takes him like 3 minutes to eat one! They are quite chewy and he seems to enjoy licking them before actually eating them. I guess I need to buy a different type tomorrow while I am at PetSmart because I am not going to sit around for 3 minutes watching him chew after he does something right! I also need to bring a little container to hold his treats in - the lady said we can't just have them in the bag they come in because it takes too long to get them out. I think she secretly wants us all to buy the PetSmart treat pouch but it looks like a fanny pack so I am not really interested.  

Bosco has found out where to chew on the Kung Fu fighting hamster to get it to start singing, so every now and then I will hear "everybody was Kung Fu Fighting!" Geesh he freaks out on that thing. He even managed to get the karate outfit off of it! I can't even figure out how to get it back on so I suppose that means Bosco is smarter than me. :shock:


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Today was Obedience Class day! Karl ended up not going so it was just me...it sucks having to juggle the leash and the treats and the dog but I got through it! Anyway there ended up being 3 other dogs - a maltese, a Chi/Yorkie mix, and a Shih Tsu (I think). Plus the trainer had her dog which looked like a Shibu Inu. 

Bosco made a friend while we were there! Him and the maltese (Bella) played and played and played. They were so cute together! I feel sorry for the Chi/Yorkie (Lady Rae) because she is just NOT getting the hang of things and she didn't want to play with any of the other dogs. She just cowered behind her owners. The trainer came up to me during the class and said Bosco was doing really well. He did do good, but he has _no clue_ what "lay" means. I mean NO CLUE. I tried the two different methods the trainer showed us but to no avail. He wasn't having any of it. To be honest, if I can get him to sit, why do I need him to lay? But oh well I will try to train him the best I can. The other dog, the Shih Tsu named Sugar is a sweet dog but from what I overheard the lady has her enrolled in the same class 3 times! So she is taking her 3 days a week to the same class. Of course you tell her to lay and she flops right down. I think it's a little odd but whatever. 

In this first class, we had two "play time" sessions, plus worked on "sit" which Bosco does fairly well, "lay" which Bosco is baffled by, "gotcha" which is retarded and he could care less if I "gotcha" him or not (he just stands there which I guess is a good thing), and "take" which means he can take a treat _only_ when I say that. The "lay" is the only thing I am worried about. Is it just me or is that a lot to teach a dog in one week?? Gosh! 

I wanted to weigh Bosco at the PetSmart, but the trainer gave me a weird look and said they don't have a scale. What about in the PetSmart vet? Oh well. It wasn't that important. Oh and I gave Bosco liver treats that I had cut up into small pieces when he did something right and when we got home he had runny poo.  I think I may just try to cut his little Iams food pellets in half and use those instead next time. 

He is worn out tonight! He is sound asleep on my lap as I write this. I think playing with Bella the Maltese wore him out. About 5 minutes before class was over, Bosco was DONE. No more training for me, mom!

Oh - another thing weird in the class - we didn't introduce ourselves so I have NO IDEA what anyone's names are...

Better go!

Anna


----------



## CuddleMeChi (Apr 29, 2004)

What command is for lay in the class? I found sit is easy and I use down for them to lay down and kind of swing my hand down in a cupping motion.
I also do belly crawl which I kind of wave my hand sisde to side on the floor and they do a swimming belly cral thing. It's really cute.

Hot dogs are THE BEST treats I found to make dogs do most anything and learn really fast. Just cut into square chunks and they would probably learn the Gettysburg Address just to get some...... LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Anna you sound just like my diary, I too thought it was too much for one day, I thought Gotcha was stupid and lay sensless too....she used "down" for us....Kemo is ALWAYS pooped out after class, as it takes lots of energy too to hide from everyone LOL
I am glad Bosco did so well. GOOD BOY BOSCO!
And PETSMART does have a scale, dont ask her just go there and ask them....that was weird.


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Bosco is catching on to the "lay" command :angel9: (although now I call it "down.") Anyway I came home from work and had him sit each time I gave him a piece of food...then I made him sit and I put the food on the floor a few inches away from him and slid it slowly farther away from him while saying "down". He would lay down to reach the food. Good boy!  That just made my day! He did it about 5 times this evening; even did it a couple times for Daddy! 

We took him for a walk :walk: today even though it is about a 100 degrees out with 95% humidity. Ugh! Bosco didn't seem to mind the heat but gosh I sure did. 

I am so amazed...if we don't put Bosco in his pen while we eat, he will beg and beg...I never met a dog who would beg for food _when he has never eaten human food before._ I guess it just must smell good to him, but he is like a pogo stick. He will jump straight up and down, over and over. I finally put him in his playpen because I don't want him to hurt his little legs. Once he is in there, he is fine.

Well I must go for now...more later!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Boogaloo said:


> I guess it just must smell good to him, but he is like a pogo stick. He will jump straight up and down, over and over.


 Yeah I created a monster w/ tidbits from the table.....Kemo will bark at us and will jump up and down too like he has not been fed in months.........go figure! Stay strong Anna 
I can't believe how BIG he has gotten :shock:


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Bosco is doing "down" like crazy now! As soon as he sees something food-like in my hand he lays down and looks up at me like "C'mon Mom Gimme the Treat!" 

Last night I gave him his greenie - he's never really chewed it or paid any attention to it before - but last night he would not stop chewing on it! I finally took it away when I noticed that he had ate about a 1/3 of it! He goes nuts for it now. 

Also last night Bosco was playing with his cat toy - it is a plastic ball with a bell inside. I only let him play with it when I am watching him because I am afraid he will shatter the plastic and get hurt. Anyway, he hid under the chair and was barking at the ball which was about 4 inches away from the chair. So I sort of batted the ball under the chair...about 2 seconds later, here comes the ball back! So I roll it back under the chair and immediately it comes right back to me -- that little weirdo was hitting the ball with his nose or paw to send it back to me each time. We had like our own little version of tennis going on.  It was so funny! 

He has had a couple accidents over the last two days - I don't know why - he even peed right in front of me while looking right at me!! GRRR!!! 

Karl and I are going out tonight so I am going to take him for a walk as soon as I get home to try to wear him out a little so he sleeps while we are gone instead of missing us.


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Bosco went to a gay bar last night! A bunch of people went there after the baseball game last night...I went on home to check on Bosco and then went back to the bar at 11 to pick Karl up. I brought Bosco along with me because I assumed Karl would hop in and off we would go...well of course my arm got twisted and I came in momentarily...and brought Bosco in his carrier. I was hoping in the carrier he wouldn't smell so much smoke. He seemd to kind of like it in there. I think 'cos everyone kept petting him and loving him!  I felt like a bad mommy having him in the bar, but I did only stay for about 15 minuets so I guess that isn't too bad. He did really good considering the noise and smoke and people...

Today I took him for a walk and kids in a swimming pool started yelling "Oh it's a Chihuahua!!" "Really, where?" "Oh my gosh he is so cute!" It was funny!  

He is doing really well with 'sit' and 'down' - I'm looking forward to class tomorrow and I think Karl may go with us, too! I attached a picture of Bosco nibbling on Karl's arm - naughty dog!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

*Aw that is so cute as usual!!! No more bars for Bosco!*


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Bosco did good in his obedience training today --- the smart dog (Sugar) has left the class so that means its just the three doggies. Bosco and his little friend Bella played---but Bella started humping poor Bosco! :shock: So she was put in "time out". 

Bosco had been doing "down" all week like a pro---we get to class today and he didn't do it AT ALL. Just looked at me like "Mom don't be daft you never taught me to do this!" Hmph! I did, too!  Anyway today we practiced "sit" and "down" and we also practiced "come." Well of course Bosco ran right to me each time so he was awfully good at that...we even had to do it from one side of the store to the other! We practiced "gotcha" :roll: and also practiced walking him on his leash which was kind of stupid, at least for us....he already walks nicely. After class I went and got his toenails trimmed...they used a dremmel tool instead of the clippers which made them much less sharp. 

We also took Bosco to see some geese today...of course he ignored the geese but ate the geese poop! :shock: Then we took him to Menards to shop for paint supplies. He made friends with the cashier as well as several customers.  I wish Bosco was friendlier with strangers...he is just sort of disinterested in them...he doesn't bark or anything, just ignores them while they fawn all over him. Oh well. :? Oh, and the manager of the PetSmart seems to be obsessed with him...It was actually a little freaky...he watched him the WHOLE class time and then after class fed him treats and kept talking to him as if he were a person...When we left he yelled "see you next Sunday Bosco!" across the store. Odd!! 

Best go to bed now...tomorrow is another early day at work + it is my 26th birthday! ccasion4:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY 2 U!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Love, Kemo and Victoria


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Thank you Victoria and Kemo! You two are so thoughtful! Bosco got me a dozen roses for my birthday plus signed a card for me! What a smart puppy he knows just what his mommy likes!  My parents got me a balloon bouquet which Bosco is terrorizing...he runs around in circles and then lunges for it...but in mid-lunge he decides it's too risky and begins back peddling! He has also learned if he tugs on the strings, the balloons come down closer to him and then he growls and runs under the couch. Too funny!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Boogaloo said:


> Bosco got me a dozen roses for my birthday plus signed a card for me! What a smart puppy he knows just what his mommy likes!


 Well sounds like Bosco is quite the romantic :wink: man....I have gotten cards from Kemo but not gifts. I will have to talk to Kemo's daddy :shock: about that!! Kemo was afraid of balloons at least Bosco is trying! LOL


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Well my birthday evening was nice...we went out to eat and then I played with Bosco while Karl painted the family room. Karl took a few pictures of Bosco and I, so I have attached one. He was a wiggly little worm! He didn't know whether to attack the balloons or lick the flowers...so he ended up doing a half-lick/half-nibble on me!!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Wow you even match the ballons and flowers!!! That is a super shot....


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Thanks! 

I forgot to mention that Bosco's Kong is Missing In Action! I can't find it _anywhere!_ Don't know what that little stinker did with it. :?


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

WHAT? Not that!! Find him, he probably has him prisioner somewhere....


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

I really think Bosco is teething now...I know he is a little young for it (15 weeks old today!) but he is chewing like crazy on his greenie as well as anything else he can get ahold of.  This morning he had chewed up his piddle pad! It was a brand new one, too! Daddy had to then put down another new one before he went off to work. Then I checked on him this morning from work (we have a web cam on Bosco so we can see what he gets up to while we are gone!) and I saw he had knocked out his bed-pillow and was sleeping in his bed without the pad which is the same as just sleeping on the ground...sheesh. What a little rascal! 

I still can't find that bloody Kong! I don't know what he did with it. I loved sticking a treat in there perfectly, where it was really hard for Bosco to get out. He would have such a ball doing that!

One of the things we are supposed to be practicing for Obedience is 'hide and seek' - I'm supposed to go in a different room and then say "come" and make Bosco find me. Hello lady! This dog is attached to my foot at all times - I can't just walk in another room without him knowing, he's right beside me! 

I did buy new treats that he goes bonkers for. He'll do anything for them! Of course he is still sitting, staying, and down'ing just fine but I know come class time he will be looking at me like I never taught him those things. Evil lil doggie! :twisted: 

Well I think that is all for now! Oh - I need to get a new license after work and I plan to sneak Bosco in the DMV, hoo boy if they find out I bet they will be TICKED. Be quiet, Bosco!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

*Bad Day to be Bosco*

First the Kong gets lost...but that's OK because we still have Bosco's 2nd favorite thing, his greenie! Unfortunately for Bosco, we have decided to take the greenies away from him because he gets mushy green poo after eating them  plus I have noticed his belly gets real pink after he eats it. I think he may be allergic? (But not allergic to quit eating it, lol) He definitely has allergies to something, I just need to figure out what it is. His vet appointment in on Saturday and I am so SCARED he will get sick again. I'm anxious to see what Bosco weighs now...I am really bad at judging things like that. 

Bosco seems to be turning into a chronic face-licker! I mean, he has always done it but it seems like he does it now more than ever. He'll even clean Karl's hair! :lol: 

Also, I realized that when I practice training with Bosco, I will say 'sit' and he will sit and I will praise him (no treat) and then when I say 'down' and he lies down, I praise him _and_ give him a treat. So now he lays down everytime I say sit, stay, down, _anything!_ That little stinker! Of course it is my own fault for giving him more positive reinforcement for one task than another...sigh!!  

I think that is about all for today. Only 1 more hour till I get to go home and see him!


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

Bosco sounds like quite the nut. :happy5:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: Bad Day to be Bosco*



Boogaloo said:


> Bosco's 2nd favorite thing, his greenie! Unfortunately for Bosco, we have decided to take the greenies away from him because he gets mushy green poo after eating them


 Anna what are you giving him a petite size greenie? The same thing happened to Kemo and I now 1/2 the petite and wait a day at least before getting another one, that has stopped that. I think they are too good not to give so I was glad that cleared it up! Maybe try that before calling it quits? I live to come home to Kemo isn't it wonderful!!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi Victoria, thanks for visiting my diary :wave: Bosco does get a petite greenie and I only let him eat about a 1/3 a day before I take it away and he still has green poo! Although I don't think it is causing his allergies because this morning his belly was all pink and his eyes were runny and he was greenie-free. Maybe it is the treats I am giving him? I may have to continue to cut things out until the allergies go away so I can figure out what is causing them?

Anyway it is so funny because sometimes Bosco is so hyper and playful - ALL DAY - and other days he is very snuggly and laid-back. Last night he was very snuggly - just wanted to curl up on my chest and snooze while I watched TV. 

I brought him to Mom and Dads for a bit and he did 'sit' and 'down' so perfectly - my parents couldn't get over how smart he is. Good boy! Of course then they started teasing him and calling him a girly-dog because of his high-pitched yips at their dog Bear while he was outside playing. 

Bosco will get to meet my brothers dog Kramer tonight! Sheesh I hope Kramer doesn't stomp on Bosco! Kramer is very hyper and hopp-y. Plus I think my brother has taken him hunting before so I hope he doesn't mistake Bosco as a rabbit or something! :shock: 

This morning Bosco banged his head really hard - near his eye - on the corner of our closet door. He had stolen a sock from the hamper and was trying to make a quick get-a-way and ran straight into the door! He let out a really loud YIPE and then whimpered for a bit. His eye looked OK (a bit red) but after a few minutes of downtime he was up and running again! I'm sure glad he bounces back from things like that. PHEW!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Boogaloo said:


> This morning Bosco banged his head really hard - near his eye - on the corner of our closet door. He had stolen a sock from the hamper and was trying to make a quick get-a-way and ran straight into the door! He let out a really loud YIPE and then whimpered for a bit. His eye looked OK (a bit red) but after a few minutes of downtime he was up and running again! I'm sure glad he bounces back from things like that. PHEW!


 Sorry have to laugh as Kemo is constantly doing stuff like that, I am glad they have hard heads! :lol:


----------



## colleen13 (Jul 10, 2004)

zoey always does that too!!! when she has the zoomies, she bumps her head constantly on the table, chair, futon.... and then keeps going! she's crazy!! :shock:


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

"the zoomies" --- HA! I never thought of calling it that. lol. 

Well today was the dreaded day --- Bosco had to get his 15-week shots. I was nervous because of the reaction he had at his 12-week ones. Anyway they gave him a shot of something beforehand to help avoid the reaction. It seemed to work for the most part. His ears did get a bit fat and pink but we just gave him some childrens benadryl and he seems fine now. He was very sleepy after all the shots but we did take him out. 

First we went to a furniture store, but it was closed...but right next door the Porsche Club of America was having races so we went over and watched. Bosco totally ignored all the loud cars but did play with about a million kids. A couple times he got a bit too rowdy and started growling but that only happened twice, and both times the kids were being a little too hyper and rough with him. The rest of the time he was sweet as can be.  

After watching that for a while we went to Lowes and then came home. He was pooped! He has been curled up snoozing most of the evening. 

Anyway, at the vet he weighed in at 3 pounds 6 ounces which according to the Chihuahua weight chart means he will be between 5.5 and 6 pounds when he is full grown. Seems like a good weight to me! 

I have Bosco scheduled to be neutered on September 14th! Eek! Poor Bosco! lol 

Well better get to studying...I have to take a test on Monday. Bleh! :?


----------



## colleen13 (Jul 10, 2004)

ew, a test-- good luck on it!!!! .... school starts up for me in sept.... my last year of college. woooooo hoo! 

you take bosco into stores with you? i havent tried to take zoey into any stores except pet stores! that would be so much fun! zoey needs some more socialization!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi Colleen...yeah, I take Bosco into stores - DIY stores like Lowes don't mind at all, at least around here. I took him into Target last night and they didn't say anything but I'm not sure they were thrilled with it. I have a bag for Bosco that he can stick his head out of which I think makes it a lot more likely for stores to not mind. 

Bosco's training was yesterday afternoon! He did PERFECT! We learned something new called "settle" - he did it great the very first time! He also did "down" and "sit" each time I asked him to. His one downfall is "stay" - he'll do it for a little bit but if I get more than a few steps away, he will lay down and slowly commando crawl to me! :roll: 

It was really cute when we practiced "come" - the trainer attaches the dogs to this long rope and we go across the store and yell and the doggie runs to us. Well after a couple times, we had to "hide" on a side-aisle out of the dogs sight. So I am hiding and yelling "c'mere Bosco!" and Bosco runs to the aisle next to me...he hears my voice and decides that walking walking down the aisle he is in, turining right, and going into my aisle would take way too long, so he started DIGGING the concrete to try to get under the shelves and into my aisle! Silly dog!! He did finally find me though.  And you should have seen that tail wag!

It seems like people flock to Bosco...while we were in PetSmart, people wouldn't stop coming up to him! Even in the training pen, people would interrupt to ask about Bosco. I'm such a proud mama! 

Bosco is the social butterfly in the obedience class - he is the only one who will play with both the dogs...the other dogs only want to play with him and not with each other. 

I usually wake up at 5:15 on work days which gives me an hour to get ready and play with Bosco. I let him out of his playpen the whole time and we have a lot of fun in that one hour. Well this morning I wake up and look at the clock --- GAH! :shock: It's 6:10!!! I had to FLY out of the house...I did pause long enough to give Bosco his puppy kong with a treat in it but that wasn't enough. Now I miss him.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

*GOOD BOY!*

:wave: GOOD BOY BOSCO!!! Your making me proud too! Anna what is settle? We did not do that. 
I would do anything to meet Bosco in person, what a love!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

'Settle' is the command to use when you want to calm the dog down - if he is hyper or jumping on people or getting a bit aggressive or whatever...

'Settle' is somewhat like 'down' except the dog must lay on his side with his head on the floor. The main component is his head must be on the floor. Once he settles, you are supposed to pet him real slowly and smoothly to help calm him. He shouldn't struggle to get up or anything, just lay quietly. 

Does that make sense? I think it is a great thing to teach larger dogs but I don't know if it is really necessary for such a little pooch. Oh well, he sure does look cute when he does it.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks Kemo would never and I mean never do that!! He rolls on his belly on his terms let alone, lay down put his head on the floor. He would think he was missing something!
Well I am sure Bosco will be a trooper as he is showing his exceptionalness....(is that a word?) LOL


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Well this week has been hectic at work and at school so I haven't been spending as much time with Bosco as I would have liked. Oh well it is almost the weekend!! 

Last night Bosco had a hey-day with a water bottle. It is so funny how he finds amusement out of the littlest things! We also took him for a nice walk last night. Oh I did take him to my parents house and he played so nicely with Bear. I think the obedience training is teaching him to play better. Before the classes he would annoy him by being a bit too excited and hyper - jumping all around and running at top speed - but last night they played nicely. Bosco even stood on his back legs and cupped Bears face with his two front paws and licked his nose. SOO CUTE! I also took him to Menards and he made a few friends while we waited in the worlds slowest check-out line. :roll: 

Every now and then I sort of half-wake up in the middle of the night and think that Bosco is in bed with us. It is awful because I worry about where he is and if he is smushed...like last night I start snapping my fingers under the covers to try to get him to come up towards me. Karl rolled over and held my hand. (LOL do I have him trained or what?) I think he was just trying to shut me up. Anyway the dog wasn't even in our bed...we almost NEVER let him sleep with us - maybe like 4 times the whole time we have had him, so I don't know why I do that. Guess I am just weird.  

OK back to work I go...Oh, and I have more pictures of Bosco but I have to try to choose the best one to post.


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Oh gosh Bosco!!!

Well about 5 minutes before I had to leave for Bosco's obedience class, he ran into our bedroom and apparently spied a sock under the bed. He took off at top speed to snatch it up and WHAM! ran straight into our solid wood bed frame, nose-first. He went YI YI YI!! and ran off...and immediately started playing with a toy. I inspected him and had Karl look him over and he seemed/looked fine so off we went to class. 

We get to class and Bosco did fantastic....he would 'stay' and wait for me no matter how long I took. I could turn my back, walk away, go out of sight...and he waited. Theresa the Trainer was so impressed. But then Bosco threw up. :shock: He acted OK after that so we went on with training...but while we were practicing 'come' he started doing this weird sniffle/sneeze/wheeze/can't-catch-his-breath thing. I about freaked - I was afraid he injured his nose in the bed incident and couldn't breathe but after maybe 5 minutes he stopped. Also the trainer said he "cowered" when she came near him. I didn't notice it but she acted concerned. ?? Don't know why he would do that but oh well. He did growl at a super-sized great dane so he must not be that big of a scardy-cat. Anyway after the throwing up/wheezing spell he didn't feel like doing much else and I didn't push him to. I'll just practice with him a lot this week. I hope his nose is OK. I heard that is the one area that you should be escpecially careful with on dogs. 

Last night we went to a cookout and brought Bosco along. He did really good while there and conked out about 8:30 and slept till we left at about 11. I had to put a sweater on him in the evening because it did get quite chilly. I was proud of my well-behaved little dog although he wouldn't sit for Karl while we were there---but sat immediately when I said it. Evil lil doggie! :twisted: hee hee. 

I've noticed that Bosco is getting along a lot better with other doggies and playing with them nicely...but he is more leery of humans. I will have to try to get him out and about more to try to nip that in the bud.

The one other thing is that the manager at PetSmart is still freaking me out by apparently stalking Bosco! He even opened up treats from the shelves to give Bosco and followed us while we practiced the loose-leash walking. :? Odd. The trainer gave us additional coupons again so I have 2 free toenail clipping ones. Rock on!!

Bosco has slept with us the last couple nights just for a couple hours. Last night he slept on my neck the whole time! Silly doggie!

OK Im getting ready for bed. Sure hope Bosco's nose feels OK!!


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

Boogaloo, maybe the manager is stalking you and not Bosco :wink: . Not that it makes it any better lol. Just enjoy the free stuff :laughing3:


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

I had to write and tell you Boogaloo that the Seinfeld is on when they're talking about George's password, Bosco!  My husband and I are also big fans. :thumbleft: Made me think of your doggie of course.


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

tattdangel - 
Hee hee! Cool ~ I'm glad there is another Seinfeld fan on here! Everyone always asks if I named Bosco after the guy on Third Watch. :? 
And as for the manager stalking me instead of Bosco - I HOPE NOT! lol ... I must admit he does not even look at me..he is enraptured by Bosco. I think I should be concerned. lol 

Bosco is still doing his sneezy/weezy/can't-catch-his-breath thing so right after work I am taking him to the vet. I may be overreacting but oh well my motto is better safe than sorry!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Poor Bosco, my lil bud......is his snorty wheezy thing like a reverse sneeze? Please let me know how is soon. They are rascals when it comes to playing! Glad he did good at class....unlike some others we know :evil:


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

No it doesn't really sound like a reverse sneeze...it sounds awful though! But I took him to the vet and she said it is inflamed and swollen but other than that it is fine, and it will take about 10 days to completely heal. She said he isn't in pain; just uncomfortable. He is acting as goofy as ever!  

I think tonight may be bath night for Bosco! Poor thing! But he does need one, it's been over a month since the last one. 

Oh and when I took him to the vet yesterday he was 17 weeks and 3 pounds 9 ounces so he is right on target to be 5.5 pounds full-grown. My big fella!  

I better get going. I'll update more later!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Well glad its not too serious or broken, GOODNESS!! Poor lil bud, tell him hi and kisses from me and Kemo. :wave:


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

You know sometimes when Bosco runs through the house it sounds like we own a Great Dane. No joke! The pitter-patter of his little feet is unbelievably loud! Kinda funny when you hear that and then see the little dog that all the noise is coming from. 

Bosco is still snorting/sneezing/etc. but either it is getting better or I am getting used to it -- or maybe a little of both. 

I took him to my parents house a day or two ago and he played really nicely with their dog Bear. Bear is not used to other animals so he doesn't really know how to play but they actually got to running around and playing "tag" with each other so that was nice.  

I've been practicing all the commands with Bosco. The one he is not doing so hot on is the "wait" command. He does it OK every now and then but he usually pops up before I get a chance to tell him to come. Oh well. :roll: 

The surprise party that I am throwing for my parents is on Saturday. There will be about 35 people coming. I am so excited! However there is one thing I am a bit scared of -- I have 3 boy cousins (ages are 6, 8, and 12) and they are evil. I mean seriously evil. And they can't WAIT to see Bosco. I know that they will hurt him, either intentially or unintentially so there is no way in HECK they are going to even look at him. But I can't very well say to the parents "sorry your children are freakishly demonic so therefore I can't let them see my dog" --or can I? :twisted: Anyway, I need to come up with some white lie about why they can't visit Bosco. I may just say his nose is still hurt or something. 

We haven't taken Bosco for a walk in several days --- hopefully we can get back into the habit tonight. He is really chewing the heck out his Nylabone these days and his favorite "toy" is the drawstring from one of my pajama pants! He carries it around everywhere so now I have a pair of pajama pants that keep falling off my hips due to a lack of drawstring! :roll: Oh Bosco!


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

Just tell the parents Bosco has a really hurt leg, he jumped off something and that he growls at and bites anyone that tries to touch him that's not you or your husband. Say your planning on taking him to the vet the following Monday.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Boogaloo said:


> his favorite "toy" is the drawstring from one of my pajama pants! He carries it around everywhere so now I have a pair of pajama pants that keep falling off my hips due to a lack of drawstring! :roll: Oh Bosco!


 Anna I am sure you are but please be careful he does not eat it, I had a cat once that ate a 36 in shoe string he was sick, sick sick, and string does not show up on an x-ray, needlesss to say nobody knew what was wrong until one day he went poop and the string was half in half out, the cat not knowing what was wrong freaked out and ran all over the house flinging poop everywhere, I finally cornered him and had to pull the rest out!!!!!!!  :roll: 

Yes please hide Bosco from the evil boys!!! PLEASE!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Thanks for the idea tattdangel; I was thinking a hurt nose may not be enough to keep the kids away but a hurt leg just may do the trick. I hate having to be like this but I need to protect my lil guy and I don't want anything to happen that would traumatize him or make him scared of children. So thanks for helping me look out for little Bosco!

Thanks for the tip Victoria! I only let him gnaw on the drawstring while I am at home and can keep an eye on him. I don't think he would eat it but you never know with him. lol. Thank you for looking out for him though! I know he appreciates it and so do I.  I can't believe a cat ate such a long shoe string! I know it wasn't funny at the time but the story did make me laugh.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Boogaloo said:


> Thanks for the tip Victoria! I only let him gnaw on the drawstring while I am at home and can keep an eye on him. I don't think he would eat it but you never know with him. lol. Thank you for looking out for him though! I know he appreciates it and so do I.  I can't believe a cat ate such a long shoe string! I know it wasn't funny at the time but the story did make me laugh.


 My dad could not stop laughing and he drew a cartoon of the "event" he is a weirdo!! I will never throw that pic out!!! YES it's funny. :lol:


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

*Phew* the surprise party went perfectly and I kept the :evil: kids away from Bosco. 

I don't have much time to write...I am bringing Bosco to my parents house so my Grandpa and Great Aunt Evelyn can meet him before they drive back home. 

Here is a new picture of Bosco though with his Nylabone. I think it is cute!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

oh Bosco cute as ever! Hope your being a good boy for mommie!!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Well I know this is my Chihuahua diary but what the heck - I may as well vent about something unrelated!!

Soooo back on June 1st I registered for the fall semester of school. I signed up for 3 classes and paid for them in full. THEN in July I realized oh shoot there is one other class that is only available in the fall, I better suck it up and register for that one too. So I registered for a 4th class but did not pay for it yet. Well over the weekend I got a letter saying they have dropped me from all my classes because I didn't pay. :?: I call them on Monday and they dropped me from all of them because they didn't know which ones I had paid for.... :?: :?: :?: 

So I said sign me back up for all of them and I will pay for the one remaining class. No can do. One class is full up (one that I registered and PAID FOR in June.) No biggie, I will contact the head of the dept. and get it straightened out. So I contact him and he is very snippy to me, telling me it is 'only by chance' that he checked his email because he is on vacation and the class is full; what can he do about it? He also mentions that I won't be able to handle this work load with a full-time job. EXCUSE ME??? I know it is going to STINK but I don't want to go to school another YEAR because of one class (this is my final semester-minus my internship in January-and all the classes I am taking are only available in the fall). And don't tell me what I can and can't handle. I've maintained a 4.0 all these semesters, taking 3 classes while working ful time so I highly doubt one extra class is going to plunge me into straight F's. GRRR. Plus he approved that courseload in June so what happened to make him change his mind? (dept. head has to approve all class schedules)

Anyway it ended up he emailed me and said he already spoke to the teacher and she said she will NOT let me in the class and then he added his two cents by saying that even if she WOULD let me in he would not approve it. 

:evil: :x :evil: 

I am so annoyed.

Anyway Bosco is doing great although he PEED right NEXT to the piddle pad this morning when I let him out. Other than that he has been great. I really need to find him a new harness asap. He keeps busting out of his current one. I haven't had time to train him this week but I hope to tonight. I've been working 6:30a.m. - 5p.m. and then working on home on top of that. Yech. 

OK I need to get ready for work. Thanks for listening to my rant!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

*Well your way too nice, first of all I am sure you have some receipt saying you paid and what classes that was for. I would go over his head or report him to whomever....he has no right to talk to you that way NOR like you said be the judge of what you can or cannot handle. Now I am mad :evil: Your grades have clearly proven that you are an on the ball responsible person. GRRRRR is not even effective enough! 

Poor Bosco becoming such a big big boy!! It's kinda sad isn't it? Kemo has seem to forgotten his class commands. He is back to being rambunctious :lol: if I tell him to sit he sits but only for a second, he wont stay, nor heel very well. Geesh one week out and he has lost it! * :shock:


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

It is SO COLD here right now...usually we are in the 90's and yesterday's high was 65! :shock: Anyway I love this fall weather so I bundled Bosco and I up in sweaters right after work and we went for a walk. We were having a lovely time until these three teenagers came over (2 girls and a boy). Well Bosco was scared of them from the start so he started backing away...and the one girl ran over to him and started petting him very roughly (she wasn't mean just a bit overpowering!!) anyway Bosco ended up snipping at her. I tried to tell her he was scared but she didn't seem to care so when he snipped I wasn't too surprised. Anyway then the gothic-looking boy says "Let's see what he does when I do THIS" -- I don't know what "THIS" was, but I didn't stick around to find out...I picked Bosco up and off we went. What was up with that??? 

Anyway we went to Mom and Dad's for supper last night and Bosco and Bear played so well. They actually had a lot of fun together! It was fun to watch them jump and play. 

I still haven't gotten the school situation figured out yet. I am so fed up I have been avoiding it but I need to get it sorted out today because school starts on Monday. (sigh). 

Bosco is starting to become more and more attached to me. It makes me feel good in a way but in another way I don't want him to become too dependent on just me. :roll: I am trying to correct this before it becomes too bad. I have Karl feeding him in the evenings and sometimes I leave the room so him and Karl can have time to play one-on-one. Hopefully that will help.  

Well I better go for now!

P.S. Thanks for agreeing with me on the school situation Victoria!  Uh-oh Kemo has forgotten his commands already? What a lil devil :twisted: hee hee.


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

Boogaloo, i'm beginning to not like take Mikey out front for a walk. I have a big backyard so I have mainly been staying back there w/ him. Too many people around here don't get that he will bite if you get in his face! 
I'm glad you didn't stick around to see what that boy was going to do to Bosco!
I had posted awhile back that I had Mikey out on his leasch while I was gardening, well a 14 yr old came and picked him up before I could stop him and he dropped him! :twisted: Well, now anytime someone Mikey doesn't know tries to pick him up he immediately starts yelping! That kid ruined my dogs outlook on strangers! :shock:


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Tatt --- I can't believe that kid dropped your Chi! I would have went ballistic! :x I hope he is OK and I can't blame him for being traumatized by that!

Bosco is starting to bark more at strangers...he really had a hey-day at PetSmart today. And it is made worse by the gaggles of people lining up to pet him. Two people today even came right over and picked him up! I mean, how rude!! One person let their children climb over the fence around the training area and started playing with Bosco in the middle of his class!! They didn't even ask or say hello or anything. So Bosco is starting to bark. The trainer said to do the "leave it" command and when he walks away and comes to me, give him a treat. I hope it works. If I can get him to cut down on the barking, he will be a perfect dog. He did really well in class today - he stayed and waited and leaved the treats alone when I told him to. I had to drop a milk bone right in front of him and tell him to leave it, and he did. Good boy! I am going to sign him up for the Basic Obedience II class which begins next month. Next week he has his competition. I hope he does well. He was too small to wear the cap for his graduation picture so it is just lieing next to him on the floor. :? Oh well. 

Gotta go!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Bosco you are really something else! We watched a movie last night and you snuggled up against me like a real sweetheart for quite a while and then all of the sudden you got a second wind or something and you were off and racing around! I couldn't hardly concentrate on the movie because I was too busy making sure you didn't get up to any mischief! I ended up having to put you to bed. Silly little doggie! You zoomed around and sniffed at everything as if you were in a foreign place. :roll: 

=====
Yesterday at training we did "grooming" which I personally felt was a waste of time. They took us into the groomers and he told us what we should do - I thought we would at least get a free nail trimming out of the deal but no such luck. The groomer didn't even touch Bosco; he just said to trim his nails, wash him, and clean his ears at least 1x a month. We did get 2 free doggie toothbrushes though!  Anyway they also mentioned I should get his anal glands expelled (is that the right word?) about once a month. Uh.....no thanks. I think that is one of those things that you don't mess with unless you have to. If it ain't broke, don't fix it!!!

OK that's all for now. I just needed a quick break from work.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Absolutely dont mess with them unless they have problems......wow they did more w/you then w/me. I can't belive they just let people come into the pen during class either. I dont let anyone touch Kemo he would run and growl at them first :lol: Mr. Sociable :roll:
In a way maybe it's good that Bosco is starting to bark more.....he is too small and frail People don't realize that w/chi's!!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

I am so proud of Bosco! I just thought I would say that! He is doing so good on potty training -- if he keeps it up I think we may start letting him have free run of the upstairs while we are gone. (I hope I didn't speak to soon!)

I took Bosco to the local pet store, Charlies Aquarium. Bosco was in his little carrier and would you believe he started barking!? :shock: He about gave one lady a heart attack because she didn't know he was in there. Bad boy! But he knew I was mad so he kept quiet after that. I also took him into Subway and he was perfect in there so who knows what his problem was in Charlies. After that we stopped by to my parents house and Bosco and Bear played for probably an hour. 

Later that evening Bosco and I were laying on the couch watching a news program about the Scott Peterson trial (Bosco thinks he is guilty  ) and after a while we both conked out. All of the sudden we awoke to Karl shouting "Bugger!" (yes he is English so he says things like that, lol) -- he was cleaning our fish tank (we have two african water frogs) and one of the frogs jumped out of the net and onto the kitchen floor! Well that woke Bosco up - he really wanted to eat the frog I think! Anyway the frog was rescued and Bosco put himself to bed so everything ended fine. 

I have school tonight -- and tomorrow night --- YUK.


----------



## colleen13 (Jul 10, 2004)

are you in grad school or 4 year univ? what are going to be doing after you're done? i can't remember if i've asked you this before!!!
ps, i love reading about bosco


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi Colleen - thanks for reading my diary!! I'm glad you enjoy it!  Right now I am getting a "post-graduate paralegal certification". This is not a degree just a certificate you can get after you complete a 2 or 4 year degree. I have no idea what I will do once I get it - my current job (marketing/graphic design/corporate activities) is getting more interesting each day so I actually don't want to leave it now to purse a paralegal job...but we'll see. :? I hate being so indecisive about this stuff!! 

I love seeing Bosco after work or school because he is so overly excited to see me. I have never had anything live for seeing me and it is such a nice feeling. His little tail wags so fast and he is so frantic for me to pet him or give him a kiss that he almost can't stand it. So funny! 

This morning he was a bit subdued. His tummy kept gurgling and bubbling - I could hear it when I was standing up and he was on the floor which is a pretty big distance.  Anyway he didn't seem to interested in his food so maybe he just had an upset tummy. Hopefully he is fine; I'm sure its nothing but as a new mommy I tend to worry about little things. :wink: 

I practiced training yesterday - he did great; I accidently dropped his bowl of food and when I said "leave it", can you believe he actually did?!? I was very happy! However when I went to do "stay" and "wait" he would chase after me as soon as I started walking away from him. Onery little doggie!! 

Sunday is the big graduation day - Karl is coming to take pictures so be on the lookout for them to be posted up here! Oh and our local no-kill animal shelter is doing the Dog Days event this weekend - I think I will take Bosco as long as he promises not to bark.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

*Oh Bosco NO TUMMY aches allowed~ you cant make mommie worry so. :shock: Hope you do well on graduation day! I cant wait to see the pics!!!!  :wave: *


----------



## colleen13 (Jul 10, 2004)

zoey's belly does that too sometimes!! it gurgles like crazy for a while and she refuses to eat. sometimes i give her some pepto if she has an upset belly. 

good luck at graduation bosco!!! 

i know ALLLLL about being indecisive. :? i graduate this year and i still have NO CLUE what i'll be doing! ha...ha... :lol: what you are doing sounds really cool though!!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

*Graduation Day!*

Well Karl and I took Bosco to graduation yesterday. We went a bit early to get Bosco a nail trimming which he is not a fan of. Once you get into the groove it is OK but he claws my neck like crazy at the beginning. So, battered and bruised, we left the groomers and headed to the training center. Once there, Bosco ran over to great Bella and it turns out she fell from the father’s arms last week and really hurt her hip. So she was on medication for that. Poor thing!  Anyway, Theresa the trainer introduced us to a trainer-in-training and her dog Scrappy. I didn’t really care for either one – the girl didn’t seem overly fond of animals to begin with and her dog kept tormenting Bosco! 

The dogs had to perform in contests – longest ‘wait’; best “sit stay”; best loose-leash walking; and longest ‘leave it’. Bosco won 2 certificates and really should have won 3 but oh well. He did the best sit stay and the best wait. He won a new squeaky squirrel and ‘’give a kiss’ treats. (they are mint-flavored bones). He should have one longest ‘leave it’ because in the trial-run he was the bomb but then Scrappy started barking at him during the actual test so Bosco was a bit put off by that. (at least that is the excuse I am giving! My other excuse is that he is a gentleman and wanted his girlfriend Bella to win some prizes too. Such a gallant dog!!) They also gave us a 20-pound bag of his food (Iams puppy chow)  I don’t think he will ever go through all of that! And he also got a goody-bag full of balls and treats and toys! 

After the tests, we had Bosco and Bella play for a bit. They had so much fun together; it’s a shame she isn’t going on to the next level of class. We also went over how to teach them tricks like roll-over, shake, and touch it. (touch it is more for big dogs – you can teach them to turn on light switches.) But Bosco rolled over pretty good and even shook hands once without me guiding him. I have a picture of that!

After class he was pooped and I mean POOPED. He fell asleep in daddy’s arms but alas, the day was not over. We then went to mom & dad’s house where he had to play with Bear. They did really good together. My brother and his girlfriend stopped by and then of course he had to play with both of them … so when we finally left about 7:00 he absolutely crashed. It was so funny because we were picking up his paws and giving him kisses and he just laid there, completely comatose! He was much more rowdy this morning, though! 

Oh I should also mention I took Bosco to the vets on Saturday to get his heartworm pill and he weighs in at a hefty 4 lb, 0 ounces. Getting bigger every day! 

Oh, and I forgot to scan the official "graduation photo" that PetSmart took. Hopefully I'll remember to do that tomorrow!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Here is Bosco shaking hands!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Here is Bosco pinning his girlfriend Bella - she weighs 6 pounds so he is already taking on big dogs! :lol:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

WOW...I spoke to soon. Bosco is getting so big! :shock: What cute pics  . Is that the harness you don't like? The one I use puts the pull more on the chest area. How cute he is w/Bella.....thanks for posting! :wave:


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Hey Victoria, no that harness isn't the one that scares me. That one is like a figure 8. After you mentioned the 'H' harnesses, I found one & bought it. I like it OK but I actually prefer the vest harnesses most of all. (I ordered one on ebay last night!)


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Boogaloo said:


> Hey Victoria, no that harness isn't the one that scares me. That one is like a figure 8. After you mentioned the 'H' harnesses, I found one & bought it. I like it OK but I actually prefer the vest harnesses most of all. (I ordered one on ebay last night!)


 That is not the "h" one. I never saw that one that is on in the pic, that one kinda scares me too. Jeepers there are too many. I like the ones that go across the chest more. The "H" one I have does not go around his neck. :roll:


----------



## Cuddles (Aug 13, 2004)

AWE that picture of him is too cute


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Kemo's mamma said:


> That is not the "h" one. I never saw that one that is on in the pic, that one kinda scares me too. Jeepers there are too many. I like the ones that go across the chest more. The "H" one I have does not go around his neck.


I have never seen the "H" one like you are talking about...hmmm...well anyway I ordered a new harness vest on eBay. It is quilted and red. Karl said it is sort of feminine looking but oh well. I think it is cool and also looks warm for the fall. There was also a cute harness that was Navajo Indian-looking - it even had fringe on it! That is the one Karl liked; if we like the way the red quilted one is made we will order that one too. Bosco will be looking cool! 8) 

The rest of the week is going to be hectic - 10 hour days at work + school the next two nights. YUK. 

I keep worrying about the work trip I am going on next month - will Bosco be lost without me or - and this is even worse - will he not even notice I am gone?! :shock: Maybe he will bond with his Daddy and snub me when I get home!!!  

Bosco says thanks for the compliment, Cuddles! :wink: 

I better get to bed; I am beat. Bosco is already cuddled up in his bed.


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

Boogaloo, don't worry about Bosco forgetting you. I've had Mikey since June and we just went to Disney World for a week and Mikey stayed w/ my friend. The whole week my dad (he went w/ us) kept saying Mikey was going to forget me :twisted: . Well, once we got home I went straight to go get him. He was so excited!!!!!!!!!!! :blob7: :hello1: .He was glued to me making sure I didn't leave w/ out him again.


----------



## Cuddles (Aug 13, 2004)

He will probably come running for you with his tongue hanging out


I mean Boscoe of course :shock:  ..... LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Thanks for the reassurance Kelly and Cuddles! I just realized that Bosco is meant to be neutered on 9/14 while I am gone. :shock: I'll have to change that because there is no way he is going through that while I am 8 hours away! 

I didn't get to see Bosco much last night because I worked late and then had school till 9:00 but Karl told me that he was a terror - racing around and chewing on things and being an overall nuisance. Hee hee :twisted: 

This morning he just wanted to snuggle. I had to keep putting him on the ground so I could get ready but we would always go back to the couch and he would snuggle up on my lap while I browsed the Internet. 

DANG! I keep forgetting to post Bosco's graduation picture!!! :x


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

*TODAY SUCKS*

Gah! I got a flat tire on the way to work!!! I must have ran over something small but sharp as I didn't see or hear anything. I just heard the thump-a-thump-a-thump and noticed the car started pulling so I thought I better check. It was still dark out and pouring with rain and of course I pull over to inspect right when I am in the worst part of town so I have to worry about being mugged or something.

Now I need to call Karl and tell him....he won't be happy! At least the Lexus people said they would be out in 90 minutes to put on the new tire free of charge.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Oh Anna! That stinks! I hate that feeling, I have been there before. I hope it all turned out ok. I have had a lifetime of flats and whenever I see a nail in the road I pick it up and toss it!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Phew I'm glad today is a new day! 

Bosco is playing with the Kung Fu hamster right now ... he is able to set it off himself so it will start singing. Once it starts singing, Bosco joins in by doing a half howl/half growl. So funny! Karl and I just look at each other and start laughing. I wonder if he is actually saying something in dog-language or if he is just making noises? 

I've been working on Bosco's new tricks - shake and rollover. Shake he is doing really well on ...rollover he will do only if you have a treat and roll the treat around him so he has to roll over to get it. He is very food-motivated these days. 

Bosco has a couple loose teeth right now. Sometimes when he gives you kisses, you can taste blood so I hope he isn't in too much pain. He's been chewing on his rawhide thingies a lot the past few days. 

I thought his new harness would be here today but no such luck. Hopefully on Monday!!!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Well it has been a few days since I last updated! Where do I begin? First off, we changed Bosco's pen from being about 3' x 9' to letting him have full run of the dining room/kitchen area. I think he is a little baffled by the change but I also think that he likes it. I received his vest harness in the mail yesterday - I took the measurements and emailed them to the seller on eBay and the vest is WAY TOO BIG! As in, he will never grow into it. Actually it is OK in the waist - a little big but I think he will grow into it but the neck! My God, the neck! It is like 3 inches too big!! I did put it on him and he didn't seem to mind it too much but I am annoyed. 

We have found Bosco's weakness --- CHEESE! The boy will do backflips for this stuff. He is crazy for cheese and he doesn't care what kind. We give him a couple teeny tiny pieces a few times a week but he really needs to work hard for them.  

It was so cute last night! I told Bosco to stay and I went into the bedroom, shut the door, stayed in there a couple minutes, came out and he was still sitting there waiting for me!! He was shaking from the effort, lol. 

PetSmart had the cutest shirt and I am kicking myself for not buying it. It was a faded blue sweater with the words "Obedience Class Alum" and it had a # 5 on it. So cute!! They only had one left in the smallest size and I'm sure it will be gone by the next time I get there. But I will remain optimistic and try to get out there in the next couple days to check.

Today is Karl’s 32nd birthday! I bought him 4 boxes of donuts for his co-workers and also got him a DVD set of The Office which is a British show that is absolutely hilarious. He’ll love it! I also got him some nice frames for some art he wants to hang in our home theatre room but I just found out they are the wrong size.  Oh well it was the thought that counts, right? 

Oh! I forgot to tell you! Bosco lost his two front baby teeth! Right now we are calling him Snaggle-tooth! I think it annoys him! :twisted:


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

*RANT!*

My company has purchased another company...so my boss told me to come up with a new logo/design for the company. I did and it looks great if I do say so myself. 

Today the president of the company and my boss come into my office to get one of the t-shirts with the new logo and the pres tells my boss (the VP) "you did a great job on this design -- I really like this and that---this looks really slick" and then my boss mentions something about the circles in the design being "air molecules". 

HELLO??!??! I came up with the air molecule idea and furthermore I did the entire design! What the heck???? I am so annoyed - he took credit for something I did!! 

I want to confront him about it but I tend to be very quiet in work situations. I don't want my boss to be mad at me but that isn't fair! I have also had a suspicion that he took credit for doing the website even though I did it all but don't have any proof of that. I don't know if I should send him an email or talk to him face or face or just let it blow over. 

It's nice to have a diary that I can rant to. Rant is now officially over!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

My little doggie was very excited when I walked in the house this afternoon! I felt so bad because I had to do homework and then I ended up leaving an hour after getting home to go to the school library and print out some things. Our printer in our house wasn't working :?: 

So anyway I had to leave him and I felt bad about it. He was wiggling around soo much from excitement. Too cute! Well I just remembered I parked in a 30-minute only place so I need to run. :shock:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Uh Anna at that time you should have said something. In fact forget him and tell his boss that you did it all and that you are not wanting to make a scene but you worked hard at it and you want to make sure that he knew what is what and that you _enjoy_ making him look good! 
Learn now..........not later to stick up for yourself and someday you will be your boss's boss LOL :lol:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

and where just where is that grad pic of Bosco?.......WAY OVERDUE :wave:


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

I know, I know...I'll put it on my to-do list for the weekend. 

Today I bought Bosco a t-shirt from PetSmart. It is size Extra Small and it is too small. I mean, it fits OK but it is a little snug.  My little baby is growing up!! I also got two shirts from Hobby Lobby - they are for teddy bears but they are much too big for him. One was black with orange sleeves and a big orange pumpkin on the front of it. The other was Red white and blue and said USA on it. I need to return all of them! 

He seems to be at an awkward size right now -- things aren't fitting him very well. Like his harness from eBay. And these sweaters. Ugh! Oh but if anyone is interested, PetSmart has such cute clothes and cool little coats too!! One thing I don't like about the sweaters is that 90% of them have hoods. I would think that would annoy dogs? 

Bosco begins his basic obedience II classes next Sunday at 2:30. I hope he will do well in those classes and I hope there are no freakishly big dogs in the class although I do think a black lab has enrolled. ACK! :shock: I love big dogs but they do scare me around Bosco because one wrong step and he will be mushed!!

He is doing really good though - I've continued to work with him. His weakest point is probably "waiting" - he does good for about a minute but then he wants to run to me. 

Right now he is laying on my feet and chewing on a rawhide bone. I knew he was good for something --- keeping my feet warm!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

I agree I hate the hoods! I ran into Kemo's trainer and she asked if I was going to bring him around for more, I said NO!
He is hardly doing anything he learned and i gotta save up for his teeth anyway. I felt like telling her she wasn't all that great....BUT maybe if she was one on one....it might be different. 
Bosco will be great in his next class, I have full confidence in him.


----------



## colleen13 (Jul 10, 2004)

yeah! one of zoey's sweaters has a hood and it doesn't stay put so i had to pin it down!!! it is pretty annoying. BUT she does look oh so cute in hoodies!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

I scanned the graduation photo but because it is a polaroid and not the clearest picture to begin with, it doesn't look very good.  So I don't think I'll bother posting it. I will post an updated photo of Bosco in the next couple days though. (with his patriotic sweater!) He is so cute! 

I will be leaving on Monday and am very nervous about being away from Bosco. I know he'll be fine, but still...

It is 74 in the house right now (windows are open) and I just noticed that Bosco is shivering. Poor little dude! I put a sweater on him so now he seems better. 

He starts class on Sunday and I'm nervous - we actually haven't had him out very much AT ALL the past several weeks. I've been so busy with work and school that I haven't been out much either LOL. Anyway I am afraid he will bark his head off at everyone and everything since his socialization has dropped off lately. Karl's friend Owen came over this weekend (Bosco has only seen him a couple times and it has been a long time since he has last seen him) and Bosco barked. But I gave Owen a treat and he gave it to Bosco and then he was fine. So it'll be interesting to see how he does at PetSmart. Maybe if all the other dogs are quiet he will be too! :wink: He's silent when he is at home or at my parents house so who knows? 

Well I better kick it into high gear and get to work!!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Whatcha doing Mom????


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

if that aint a perfect picture! Get that one framed Anna. What a BIG boy Bosco is now!!!  :wave: 

Kisses to my favorite guy XOXOXOXO


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Well this will probably be the last time I post before I take off on my trip. I am kind of nervous. My boss Matt and I will be driving for 8 hours, just the two of us, and he is the type of guy that is very um opinionated and politically un-correct so it will be interesting to see how we get on. :? 

I worked long hours this week and then on Friday Matt told me that we need "something" for our tradeshow booth that can hold a fishbowl for people to throw their business cards into for a drawing, plus it must hold a 8x10 sign as well as an iPod with speakers (the prize for the drawing). He wanted it to look cool and sleek, and unobtrusive --- and stainless steel/chrome ---and light weight. Oh and for under $30! So today Karl and I took off and looked all over. I finally picked up this thing at Linens and things. It is shiny-silver colored with maple wood accents. I think it is OK but I am not totally sold on it. I will go look more tomorrow. I have NO IDEA if Matt will like this or not but I mean jeesh! Give me some notice next time not to mention a better idea of what you want. :roll: Anyway I am nervous about this trip and really want to impress him. I'm hoping for a promotion in November. So wish me luck!!

Bosco begins Basic Obedience II tomorrow at 2:30p.m. I hope he does OK. The class is full this time which I am not that excited about. His last class had 2 other dogs but this one will have like 6!  

Bosco has a big red stuffed dog that he is becoming quite ...how shall I word this?...intimate with. He brings it everywhere with him. The poor stuffed dog! Hopefully he will quit doing that when he gets neutered a week from Tuesday. 

Tomorrow morning there is a dog-walk thing to raise money for our no-kill shelter. There is going to be a pet psychic and a photo contest and everything. This weekend is our local festival, it is called the Marigold Festival. I want to go to it sooo bad but between finding the stupid metal thing and packing for the trip and Bosco's training, I don't know if we will get a chance to go there. I'd like to know what the pet psychic thinks is going on in Bosco's head. LOL 

Oh and the one other Bosco-related thing is that we trimmed his nails this morning with a dremel. It went really well! I held him and had him nibble on treats and Karl filed down his nails. He was really still. Good boy!

Alright, I better pay attention - the Apprentice re-run is on.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Good luck Anna on your trip and tomorrow and finding the metal thing. Is this the guy that keeps stealing your credit on a job well done??

Maybe you can be in the next apprentice


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

When is his neutering getting done Anna isnt that soon?


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Well the trip went really well - I found the perfect metal thing and we got some good leads at the show. We went to the hotel bar one evening and a ton of guys from the Chicago White Sox sat at the table next to us! Unfortunately they had lost so were not real talkative. Oh well. 

Getting home was so great! It's always nice to come home from a trip, especially when you have a little stinker like Bosco waiting for you. When he saw me he went crazy! Karl said he was a bit naughty while I was gone and also whined a little at night - I'm going to say he did those things because he missed me!  Anyway Bosco didn't really let me out of his sight that first day. 

Victoria, Bosco is getting neutred on Tuesday! :shock: I'm scared! I'm sure everything will be fine but you know how it is...

Oh, and another thing --- Bosco's colors seem to have really changed in those couple days I was gone! No joke! He has a lot more black in him now and his black stripe down his back seems to be expanding to cover a LOT more of his body now! Hmmm! :?: 

I had today off of work so Bosco and I have cleaned house. He had the most fun chasing a fly this morning but it did cause him to bang his head on the glass door a couple times. :wink: He is getting so big now, I am anxious to see how much he weighs. 

Well I better get off of here for now ... I have a lot of catching up to do here on Chi-People!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

I forgot to mention Bosco's training class on Sunday!

_It was awful_

No, really. It was. First of all, let me remind you that his first class consisted of 2 other small dogs ... one of which dropped out 1/2 way through. This class has 8 other dogs, 6 of which are HUGE. One is like a wolf, no joke! Well of course Bosco was a bit intimated by these hulks. Also it seems as though they were all in the same puppy class so they all know each other. Bosco and I are totally ignored. 

We have really been practicing with him since class so he is still really good at the basic commands. Do you think he would do any of them during class? Noooo!! These other dogs were doing awesome and Bosco was failing miserably. To start with, the teacher (this is the same one we had for puppy class) had us do "Doggie Push-ups" What the heck is this? Everyone had their dogs start doing them immediately while I sat there going huh? Bosco was also baffled. Anyway we found out it means for them to sit, lay down, sit, lay down ... over and over and over (no pausing between each one.) Well since we had never been taught that we didn't do so hot. She must have taught it in the other people's class because they all knew just what to do. Oh well. 

Anyway I am really discouraged now. In some ways I don't want to go back - just try to get my money back - but I do think Bosco will get better. I don't want to quit training him because I think it is important but I think a smaller class (or at least a class with smaller dogs) would be a LOT better for him. Some of those dogs have paws as big as Bosco!


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

I totally know how you feel. In Harley's puppy kindgergarten it was great for socialization but he couldn't really play much with the bigger dogs. He would do fine walking and being near them but then when they would all play and ALL gather around him, he got a little intimiated. Also when the labs got really rough I *did not* want Harley on the ground near them, that would really scare me. :shock: I think you should request to have a smaller class or a class with smaller dogs in it, it would probably distract him less and give him a better "learning experiance and enviorment". BTW, Bosco looks soooo cute in his picture. Good luck with doggie class, I'm sure he'll be fine.  I kinda wish I enrolled Harley in the next level class (the one that's after puppy kindergarten) but he is still so tiny and doesn't even know "down" because the trainer told me he feels vulnerable so some little dogs will refuse to do it. He knows paw, sit and look. I also taught him "slam dunk" and that's when he'll jump and give me a double "high five". Well, sorry for the rambling in *your* journal, but again, best of luck with Bosco's training. It sounds like he knows alot and is a smart little guy!  

Jessica


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi Jessica. :wave: Thanks for posting!

Bosco did much better in Sunday's class. He certainly wasn't the star pupil but he did great in my opinion. I'll just keep working with him and hopefully before too long those big dogs will cower when they see him comin'! LOL just kidding.

Anyway I just dropped Bosco off at the vets. He is getting neutered and micro-chipped, and having bloodwork done to make sure everything seems healthy and happy. I'm nervous! I should get a call around noon to let me know he made it out of surgery OK. I'm sure he will but I am paranoid since we had such a scare with those shots that one time! He weighed in at 4 pounds 5 ounces this morning (24 weeks old) so he is still on target to be 5 - 5.5 pounds according to the weight chart. I get to pick him up at 3 p.m. today - I can't wait! I gave him his fleecey blanket and his stuffed dinosaur that he likes to sleep with. I hope he isn't traumatized by this event.  I know I am - LOL.


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

The vet just called! Bosco did just fine during the neutering; he is now micro-chipped; and his bloodwork showed that he is an extremely healthy little thing!     YAY!

I get to pick him up at 3p.m. - Can't wait!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

OH GOOD NEWS!!!  
Way to go Bosco!!!
Thanks fo rthe update Anna :wave:


----------



## colleen13 (Jul 10, 2004)

yay! i'm so glad bosco is ok! 

zoey is getting spayed on oct 15  the countdown begins!


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

Anna, I am glad it's all over for you and Bosco! How is he feeling?


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

YAY Bosco!! That is great everything went well and he is in great shape! I'm going to be on pins and needles when Harley gets neutered and has all his bloodwork done, which is very soon! :bounce: How is he now? 

Jessica


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

He is doing really well. He was still quite drugged up when I got him back (sort of walked like a very drunk person) and his eyes were a little bonky. He was shivering due to his low body temp so I put a sweater on him. They said to feed him a 1/3 of what he usually gets because dogs are likely to throw up after anethesia. He was starving but we only gave him a little bit of food, one morsel at a time. He slept a lot but sure wasn't afraid to jump off the couch, run around, etc. when he was awake. :roll: 

This morning he is starving big time! He never did throw up last night so I am letting him be a hog now.  I can't feel his microchip at all and he doesn't seem to notice that anything is inside him. They scanned him while he was at the vets so I could see that it works. That was kind of cool! He is still a bit shivery so I put his sweater back on. 

Instead of regular stitches, he has the glue on him. He doesn't seem to bother it too much.

Oh, they also said that two of his baby teeth haven't fallen out yet so if they don't do it in a couple more months they will have to be pulled. Poor Bosco! 

Anyway he is pretty much back to the same ole Bosco! Thanks for asking everyone!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

oh so glad he is well, that is interesting glue huh? UH oh sounds like Bosco is copying Kemo's teeth patterns!! Bad! So I guess you dont go back for any stitch removal then either huh?


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

YAY Bosco, I'm glad he is doing fine.


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Boscos big ole tongue (picture below)!

Victoria, nope we don't need to go back to have any stitches removed. I guess he has stitches inside him which will dissolve after a little while, but on the outside he just has glue to keep him from biting at the strings. He does lick at the glue a little but I think it is still doing OK. 

OK, so I watch the Ellen Show in the afternoon on t.v. and at the beginning of it she does a little dance. Each day is a little different. Anyway Bosco and I have gotten into the routine where we dance along with Ellen. He will get on his hind legs while I am dancing and kind of bob back and forth while frantically waving his arms. LOL It is too funny! My little boy has such rhythm!


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

I watched the Ellen show the other day. She is so funny. :lol: 
I wanna see Bosco shake his doggie booty!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Bosco did really well in class today! The distractions are getting harder - today he had to run by treats on the floor as well as treats being tossed to him. He did really good.  He also had to 'stay' while other doggies ran by and had a good time. He is much more confident now with these big dogs and isn't afraid to lay down. I'm so proud!

Bosco is becoming more and more of a sun-worshipper! I swear that dog would be content just sleeping in the sunshine and having the occasional snack thrown at him. 

Today at PetSmart someone came up to us and said Bosco is the prettiest Chihuahua they had ever seen. It is always so nice when people say things like that; it makes me feel good even though I didn't have anything to do with Bosco becoming good-looking, LOL.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Sure you did, without your love and devotion he would be a sorrowful looking pup. See what you have done!!  
Good Boy Bosco-such a good boy. I am proud of you too! No way Kemo would ever be so good. Maybe you can teach him in doggie language that it's ok and you can show him the ropes!!! :wave:


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

> Bosco is becoming more and more of a sun-worshipper! I swear that dog would be content just sleeping in the sunshine and having the occasional snack thrown at him.


Isn't that funny?! Harley is just like that too. Actually during the day I carry him (& his bed around) the house to where the sun is hitting through our windows. He LOVES the sunshine.


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Hey Victoria, when you get a chance will you tell me how you taught Kemo to heel in class? 

Update of Bosco coming soon ... but for now, here is a picture - he has a funny look on his face but O well!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Thats a great pic of my buddy! Check out my diary I am posting one of Kemo's new sweaters!! 

Heel hahhahahah You just dont let them go too far ahead of you when walking they are to stay at your feet at the same pace as you, if they do you make them sit and start over and of course you say "heel" when you bring them back to your side. Does that make sense??? I laugh cause "you know who" does not heel.... he has a mind of his own!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Training is going really well with the exception of heel which Theresa agrees is probably not *that* important since he is so little anyway. Plus I walk him on a retractable leash so he isn't able to stray away from me anyway because I keep it very short during walks. 

Anyway, to train him to heel, we are supposed to hold a piece of food by their nose and walk. I have to completely stoop over and even then I am too high up so then Bosco jumps as he walks. :roll: Plus the trainer says the dog is supposed to look at you - not where he is walking - so Bosco is meant to always be watching me :?: I'm confused! 

Bosco has been very very hyper lately! I don't know what his deal is but that boy is bouncing off the walls. I am bringing him to Mom and Dad's tonight so hopefully playing with Bear will wear him out. We are going to have supper there and then watch the presidential debate. I am really looking forward to seeing how the debate goes. 

I have noticed that since Bosco's neutering he has been peeing a lot more lately? :?: I wonder if this is normal? His little cut has almost completely healed already thank goodness! 

Look at Bosco's new cute coat and scarf!!!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Bosco's training on Sunday went really well however at one point we had to switch dogs ... all 9 of us had a chance to work with all 9 of the dogs. One of them weighs about 160 pounds ... talk about a huge difference! I only weigh 95 so that dog was pulling me all over the place. Was I ever glad to get Bosco back!! Bosco would just stare at me and whimper softly when people had him although there were a few where he would sit for them and do really well. I guess that isn't too bad. 
Anyway Bosco got all those different types of treats from everyone so that evening he was ill. His tummy isn't used to that many different types of treats. 
The other thing we had to do was make them stay while squeeky toys were being squeeked and thrown. Bosco never once got up even though he _loves_ squeekies. 
This morning he was so cold - it is getting in the 30's at night and even though it stays about 68 in the house at night he was shivering. In the morning he sat in front of the space heater and ate his breakfast. 
Right now he is growling at his squeeky and then running frantically throughout the house and then stopping in front of the squeeky to growl at it again. What a weirdo!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Oh Bosco you rascal you! Wow you had to leave mommie during training huh. I am so glad you are a brave lil boy. 
You look very handsome in your new coat!!!
Maybe Auntie Vic will send you a Christmas squeeky, so you better be good OK?


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Ugh I have been so busy lately that it seems like I haven't had any time to myself. Things seem to have slowed down for now though. I took Bosco for a walk yesterday evening. He barked and/or growled at everyone we passed :roll: So we'll have to work on that. Thankfully the people were cool and kept walking instead of wanting to pet him or talk with us. 

Today I took him to the vet so they could give him his heartworm pill. They said one of his baby teeth is wiggling like crazy and should fall out in a day or two. 

I've been practicing training with Bosco. We have taught him to sit next to the couch if he wants up on it rather than jumping/scratching at it. He's doing really well! We have also been blowing bubbles today and Bosco races around trying to eat them all. What a wacko! We want to invent an edible, tasty bubble solution so we can do it more often. Bosco has so much fun with it but I'm afraid too much of it will make his belly hurt. 

Tomorrow is obedience school PLUS Bark in the Park. Bark in the Park is a thing at the riverfront to make money for the no-kill shelter. I am bringing Bosco to enter him in the 'best kisser' contest as well as the 'most wags per minute' one. We also get our 'family portrait' taken by a good photographer. Should be fun. You are going to be one tired doggie in the evening, Bosco!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Why do you take him to the vet for his pill, cant you give it at home?
Bosco sounds so darn smart! I am so envious he does all that neato stuff for you. 
I might try that bubble thing w/Kemo too! 
Have fun at the Shelter fund raiser. Best kisser what a casanova!!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

It's been forever since I posted!

Well let's get caught up on the old news...Bosco ate a big chunk of onion (which is toxic to dogs) but thankfully he is just fine. Even the onion-breath has gone away! LOL 

I got him two new sweaters from Walmart. He is wearing one right now, sleeping in the sunlight. I wish I had my camera; I would take a picture. He looks so darling! I got a blue and white sweater that has these weird straps on it (I didn't notice that till I got home) - I think they go around his back legs or something??? The one he is wearing now is green and white with some red. It is a turtle-neck. 

He is doing really good in training class. The trainer is working with him one-on-one to try to get over his barking. He is quiet as a mouse at home but when we go out, there are certain people/dogs that he will bark at for no apparent reason? He doesn't seem to have any intention to bite them so I have no idea why he barks? Theresa is working on correcting that behavior since I am concerned about it, and it is going really well. 

I brought Bosco over to my mom and dad's to play with their dog Bear. They had a lot of fun and seemed to play 'tag' with each other. Funny! 

We let Bosco sleep with us last night but ended up putting him back in his own bed around 3 a.m. He sleeps for an hour or so, and then wakes up and wants to give us kisses...then he'll sleep another hour or so and then want to kiss us again. :roll: 

I called the breeder who we got Bosco from to see if she had any pups. We are kinda-sorta-just-a-little-bit interested in getting a girl Chihuahua. I originally wanted a fawn smoothcoat female but we ended up choosing Bosco. We certainly made the right choice but if we DO get another doggie, I want it to be what I orginally wanted. I am not overly keen on getting another dog because I love being able to take Bosco with me when I go places. If we got a 2nd one then I wouldn't be able to do that as easily. Karl really wants another one. So anyway, we'll see. I know if I do see a little puppy I will want it immediately. And I know Bosco would enjoy it too. I dunno...I keep going back and forth on the issue.

I am kind of excited! I will be going on a business trip to Vegas the first of February. I wonder if it will be easier to leave Bosco this time or harder or the same? Hmmm...I wish I could take him with me but I think he is too innocent to be going to Sin City. LOL I have never been there before myself. 

Well better go!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Bosco is in love...with our space heater! He lays right next to it and sometimes he even lays on the foot of it (which is really hot!) I can't believe he does that. I looked over and his EAR was touching it. Geez Bosco at least leave an inch between you and the heater. He doesn't seem to mind in the slightest. :? 

He did well in training. I had to go outside of the pen and practice stay and wait near the cash registers to get Bosco used to all these people. He stayed for about 30 seconds at a time so I guess that isn't too bad. I think there are only 2 classes left! He did really well during the 'come' session and he also stayed for almost 15 minutes while he waited for the other dogs to finish 'come.' They would run right by him and he just sat. Good boy! 

A TON of people (kids) kept coming up to Bosco during training. I finally had to be kind of rude. Well not rude but I felt rude, I had to say "he is in training right now so you must leave him alone" and then finally I had to say HE IS IN TRAINING!!! kind of snippily but the kids just would not leave. Where were the parents?? Jeesh.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

The parents are in the same place when kids run all over and no one is there to STOP them. That is good Bosco is doing so well, but then again I expect nothing less from him. You have one great pup there. I am excited to see if yo uget another chi! WOW
I suppose that wont be a problem for Bosco, unlike his buddy Kemo. It was funny hubby greeted me hello and Kemo jumped up and grabbed his sweatpants and pulled on them..........of course hubby just thinks that is hysterical :roll: . He cant even bite hard.........I said to him some hero u will be for me........sorry to ramble


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Hey Victoria! I'm glad you posted!  Sounds like Kemo is quite the little protector. It's nice to have someone watch your back, huh? LOL 

Bosco lost another tooth last night. This is the second one I have found in a week. This one bled quite a bit :shock: but it stopped after a while. He was chewing on a rawhide when it happened and the white rawhide turned pink! 

Lately Karl has been riding his exercise bike in the evenings and Bosco will lay down right next to the pedal while he does it and will tilt his head slightly so the pedal whizzes right past his ear rather than clocking him in head. Makes me sooo nervous but he won't move and thankfully he hasn't been hurt. If I move him he just goes back to where he was. :roll: Silly dog!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

BOSCO!!!!!!!!!! be careful dont make me worry! :shock:


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Yesterday was Bosco's last training class - next week he will graduate! He was big enough this time to wear the little graduation cap in the photo - so cute! 
I am going to sign him up for Advanced Obedience - it begins on Sunday November 14th and after that he can take his Canine Good Citizens Exam if we want to. The trainer was saying Bosco would be an excellent dog to bring to hospice's and stuff if we could get his barking completely under control which led us to talking about the Gentle Leader head collar. She took one out of the packet and fitted it to Bosco. He was real good about letting you put it on him but once it was on he threw a fit. After he tried to get it off, he then laid down and pouted, and then got over it. I only left it on him for maybe 5 minutes. I actually got kind of upset because it looks like it is really tight but the trainer said it fits perfectly. 
Once we got home, the neighbor girl brought over an 'early Christmas present' for us which was the CUTEST coat ever for Bosco! It even has a hood with a tassle on top of it. It is too big but I don't care; I love it and he looks so cute in it. Anyway we decided to put the Gentle Leader on Bosco and bring him out to see all the kiddies but as Karl had not seen it on him before Karl freaked and said 'AHHH It's too tight on him! Take it off!!' Which then panicked me! :roll: Anyway throughout the night we put it on him maybe 6 times but took it off in less than a minute because we worried it was hurting him. :roll: I have only read positive things about this thing so I really want to try it but it worries me. I am going to call PetSmart today and ask Theresa if we could come out there today or tomorrow and have her with us as I try this out with Bosco for real. I'd like some reassurance that he won't suffacate, etc. with it on. I know he is able to eat treats with it on but when I tried to give him half a milkbone it was like he wasn't able to open up his mouth enough to eat it. Hmmm...?


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Well I took Bosco to PetSmart on Monday and had a supervised session with his gentle leader. He began to bark twice and each time I said "quiet" and lifted the leash. He was unable to bark then and looked up at me quietly. Last night we took him to the neighbors to give Brooke her birthday present and Bosco was silent. Today my parents stopped by with Bear-Bear in the van and Bear went beserk barking but Bosco remained quiet! Both of those times were without the gentle leader on so maybe he is already learning slightly. Let's hope so! 

Bosco has lost 4 teeth in the past week or so. He lost another big one tonight! Hopefully all the baby ones will fall out soon!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Bosco has been doing really well! I've been using the gentle leader on him at least 20 minutes each day. He doesn't like to walk with it on but if you get him excited about something he seems to forget he is even wearing one! 
He has lost 2 more baby teeth this week. I think that makes a total of 7. He's growing up right before my eyes!
Today we took him to LuLu's Place, a doggie boutique. It was neat but it could have been a LOT neater. Bosco played with LuLu and didn't bark at the people although he wanted to (he had the gentle leader on). I really liked this striped t-shirt but it was $32! :shock: We ended up buying a much cheaper sweater. I also got Bosco some new shampoo that smells AWESOME, a new chewy squeeky, a new pig ear, and a nylabone wishbone thing. They also gave us a free pumpkin-muffin thing for Bosco - they make them there. Bosco LOVES them. We also had to run into Karl's work and he got to meet a couple people who were working on Saturday. After that we picked up lunch at Camille's Cafe and ate it at my parents house so Bear and Bosco could play.
Well I saw a little girl Chi that I fell in love with here --->http://www.puppyfind.com/?act=searc...id=16608699804183e532ecb88&page_num=10&page=2 so we are considering that...Karl is ready to bring her home now (she is 3 weeks old :roll: ) but I am going think about it. It is a big decision!
Well I better go do some homework and then practice with Bosco to get him ready for his graduation tomorrow!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

*CLASS CHAMPION!*

I am so proud I am bursting! Bosco did _so well_ in training today. He won the contest for Longest Sit Stay with distractions of other dogs coming over and trying to play with him, squeaky toys being thrown at him and squeaked, people offering him treats, etc. Then he turned around and won the Best Come - it started off simple enough but by the end people were offering him treats, throwing squeakies, and Theresa was right next to me offering him handfuls of treats and telling him to come to her. He flew right into his mama's arms!  

The other competitions - Best Leave It and Best Wait he got a very close second place in. Then after the competitions, he was awarded the Class Champion! YAY!!

He got a frisbee, some Kong treats, some training treats, a free nail clipping, his gentle leader, greenies, beggin' strips, and a HUGE bag of just toys and treats and other goodies. He was excited!

When he has his gentle leader on, he does really well. He doesn't bark at people and he also lets people pet him and play with him. When it is off he still barks on occasion. but not as bad as he used to. We have it on him tonight to train him not to bark when the doorbell rings. We have had probably 50 trick-or-treators so far. He learned after about the 3rd one not to bark so that is good!

Well I noticed my siggy quit working. I had it stored on Sassy's server and someone else managed to get it working for me.  Now I have it stored on my hard drive but I don't know how to get it working? Hmmm!

I have two huge projects due for school this week. I hope I do well on them!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

WAY TO GO BOSCO. Did I not tell you he would do well? He did SUPER GOOD! What a truck load of gifts!!! That is great.

Regarding your siggy, you can download to sighost.com or imagecave.com and they are free sites that you can host your siggy on. Let me know if you need more help :wave:


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Last night was the first night that Bosco has slept with us the whole time. It was really nice!  He woke me up once by licking my toes. For the most part, though, he stayed up by my belly.

I checked out another doggie boutique this weekend. I really wish I could open one. The two in this area are OK but kind of lame. I have a lot of cool ideas for one! Anyway this one was pretty nice but a little pricey ($6.95 per pound for doggie biscuits - that seemed like a lot to me) but I bought him a greenie and a chew stick. 

Last night Bosco saw his reflection in the oven door and freaked out. :shock: He kept doing back into the kitchen to see if that dog was still there. My little fella is such a weirdo!

We are still considering the "sister" for Bosco. I'm just not sure. I know Bosco would love having a built-in playmate but I put in a lot of effort when it comes to Bosco and I'm not sure I have the time/energy to do that with another one. I'm the type of person that likes to give 110% and would feel bad if I didn't do that for the dogs. I was telling Karl last night that our little family seems perfect right now and I don't want to mess it up, but on the other hand getting a 2nd dog may make things even better. GAH! I shouldn't analyze things so much. Anyway the breeder is supposed to email me updated pictures today sometime so maybe that will help make my decision.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Kemo sees his friend in the stove too! Its too funny!! :shock:


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Hee hee - aren't they a riot sometimes!??! 

Well my neighbors daughter called me tonight - she is desperately looking for a Chi. I gave her the contact info for Carol, who we bought Bosco from --- and I also gave her the name of the breeder we are considering getting the little girl from. I figure if she picks that breeder and the dog I like, then it wasn't meant to be. 

Speaking of that breeder, I emailed her again today to remind her that she said she would send me updated photos. I hope I hear from her soon!

Bosco is being a little love bug tonight. Just wants to cuddle all the time! I am working 10 - 12 hours this week, not to mention going to school twice a week so that is making me feel guilty. Maybe he really does need a sister? :?:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

heheheh your going thru what I am. DILEMA! 
Sounds like a hectic week for sure. They are some long days girl! Well just snuggle that love bunny and give him a kiss from Auntie Vic.


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Well the new-pup drama continues! :roll: 

OK, to make sure everyone is up-to-date, there is a breeder with a creamy colored Chi (about 6 weeks old). She is 4 hours away. I don't know too much about her. I think she is an OK breeder but not as good as the one we got Bosco from. She sent me updated pictures of the pup and she is a DOLL.

There is another breeder about an hour away with a chocolate female. This breeder, according to numerous sources, is fabulous BUT she gives her pups away at 6 weeks and also bottle-feeds the babies. (never heard of that before) - anyway, she sent me a picture and I don't like the coloring of the pup. I love chocolate colored Chi's but this one had some other funky markings going on. Therefore, she is out of the running. 

BUT I got a call last night that Bosco's breeder has 2 fawn female pups that are 4 weeks old and her sister (also a breeder) has 2 fawn females that are 2 weeks old. Now, I love this breeder to pieces but she is not very specific and she is also kind of vague. So, I hope I got that information right. She kind of talks in circles. Not about her dogs only, but just everything in general. 

Anyhoo, since we know this breeder and trust her, we are definitely not interested in the chocolate pup, and I think the creamy fawn pup is on the back burner. If someone else buys her then that is OK. I'm really hoping we like one of Carol's pups or her sisters pups. I'm supposed to call her again on Monday and set up a time to go visit her on the 20th. She said I get first pick out of either litter so that is cool. By the time we visit, her pups will be about 6 weeks old and her sisters will be 4 weeks. I am so excited!!!! 

It was too cute, I had a picture of Bosco's mom up on the computer screen and Karl held Bosco next to the screen so we could see how similiar their coloring is and Bosco just STARED at the screen and then licked it! So cute!

I weighed Bosco the other day (the little plumper!) and he is 5.9 pounds! My little boy is growing up so fast!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Bosco is being such a little weirdo! First he chased his tail -- he has never done that before -- and he ran with such gusto and so fast that he was just a blur. He finally caught it, then ran in the other direction really fast and then fell over from dizzyness. :lol: 

Then I was watching some pet show thing on TV and when a dog began barking Bosco ran to the stove to see if it was his 'friend' making all the rukus. :roll: He makes me laugh!

Last night we were at my parents and him and Bear played and played. Things like that keep reinforcing the fact that we should get another dog for Bosco. He loves animals. I emailed the breeder to see if she could send me a picture before the weekend. I hope she does!!! That would be awesome. 

Well we are going to snuggle up on the couch and watch a movie - that is the best thing to do on a chilly evening!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Oh I want to see pics too!!!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Argh, I talked to the breeder last night and we can't go to her house until November 27th!! GAH! I don't want to wait that long. She and her sister are both holding all their pups and giving me first pick but still. I may decide to go with the original pup that is 4 hours away so I want to speed things up. The one 4 hours is NOT being held for me, so if someone else wants her, she's gone. 

Anyway, Bosco is doing great. Advanced classes went so great - he was heeling like a champ which shocked the heck out of me. He did the best with 'wait' and didn't bark at anyone. The gentle leader is working wonders with his barking. He even lets children come right up to him. He is still a bit skittish if they want to pet him - he doesn't like their hands going over his head - but he is doing good. 

Next week we need to bring his bed to class as well as his 'favorite' toy. I don't know why. I also don't know what I consider his 'favorite' toy. It depends on his mood. He loves his big red dog, but he is also a big fan of rubber squeekies. I dunno. We'll see.


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Bosco is so funny! He has been in such a playful mood lately. Last night we *tried* to have him sleep with us. He cuddled up with us for about an hour, and then he would crawl up to our faces and kiss us. Then he would sack out for another hour or so and then kissing would re-commence. LOL We ended up having to put him back in his bed. :roll: 

He has learned how to jump up on the couch and chairs in the living room. He is so proud of himself. Once he is up on one, he can jump from one to the other. I am working on teaching him he can only get on furniture if he is invited. So far, no such luck! LOL From one of the chairs, he can look out the window and he enjoys spying on the neighbors. 

Tomorrow is his 2nd advanced class. I hope it goes well!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Today we took Bosco to the nursing home to visit my grandma. I feel bad because it has been quite a long time since I last visited with him. Anyway at first he was very timid. But after about a 1/2 hour he loosened right up! He let one lady hold him and several others petted him, and he licked grandma.  Everyone was talking about him. I love how dogs can really make elderly people open up. They started talking about dogs they used to own and their favorite breed...it was neat! Anyway we decided that once a week (Wednesdays) my mom is going to take Bosco to a new nursing home to visit. I am so excited about this plan. It will continue Bosco's socialization and I think it will really do Mom good, as well. She is so good with older people and I think she will like having something to look forward to each week. 

He did not bark once - this gentle leader is working wonders on him! He is still not a big fan of walking while wearing it but he is getting better each time. We will be leaving in about 45 minutes for his class. I hope he does well!!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Bosco never ceases to amaze me!!!!!!!!!! That is wonderful Anna :wave:


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

The class went really well. Bosco did best at Stay - I actually left the store for about 45 seconds and he still stayed. Even when I was walking back, and he could see me, he didn't lift his hiney - he just had the worlds fastest tail wag! LOL 

I am really sad though...the trainer (Teresa) got a job teaching sociology at a community college and will be leaving PetSmart in mid-January. She told the PetSmart people that she would stay if they would just offer her a bit more money because she loves her job so much. She has a 16-year old son who started working at McDonalds and he only makes $1.50 an hour LESS than her! :shock: Anyway they refused so she is leaving. The good news is she will be there to finish up Bosco's advanced class. The bad news is if we do get this new little girl pup, she will not be able to train with Teresa.  I am writing a letter of disgust to PetSmart but I'm certain it won't change their minds. I don't know where I will take her to train. All the other places seem to teach with a choke collar :shock: can you imagine training a Chihuahua that way???


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

I was typing the worlds longest journal entry on Wednesday night and then we lost power.  It's gone -- lost forever -- and I don't feel like re-typing all of it. So now you will NEVER KNOW what was in my head on that day! LOL 

Bosco's sister comes home Friday! I am very nervous. When I came home from seeing her Bosco just sniffed and sniffed at my clothing. I wish I had given her something of Bosco's and given Bosco something of hers so they could have gotten used to each other's scent before the Big Move. Oh well. 

Today is Bosco's training. I have been practicing 'park it' and 'stand' this week and he is doing pretty good at it. I also want to get his picture taken on Santa's lap at PetSmart. That will be so cute!

We visited the nursing home again on Thanksgiving. Bosco liked this one man in a wheelchair; he sat and shook his hand. Good dog!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

OK Maybe I am just being sensitive but whenever I show pictures of Bosco to a woman at work she always says "He's a cute mutt". I don't have a problem with cross bred dogs but I just think the word mutt is a mean word to use. PLUS HE IS NOT A MUTT!!

Oh well.

Anyway Bosco and his new sister are getting along peachy-keen. They are sleeping together now while Karl and I are at work (we have a web-cam focused in on them so we can keep an eye on them). They play really well together and he loves to groom her. He was in class yesterday and did really well. I also took him to the nursing home and the store. He had a busy day!  

We have Lola sleeping in our room, in her xpen on the floor. She has never made a sound all night. Bosco has been allowed to sleep in our bed because I felt bad keeping him in the dining room while Lola was allowed in with us (even though she isn't in bed with us). Karl has been telling me the last couple nights that Bosco watches me all night but I didn't really believe him. I knew Bosco did sleep with his head on my pillow just like he is a person though. But then this morning I woke up around 4 a.m. and there he is lieing next to me looking at me! LOL I woke up again about 20 minutes later and he is still just watching me!  What a wacko!! 

Oh, and let it be known that Bosco is a belly on legs!!! We were at my parents house for supper this weekend and Dad was sitting at the table still talking to Karl but we had all finished eating. Bosco jumped onto a little bench, and then onto my Dad's lap. Bosco immediately jumped from Dad's lamp onto the kitchen table and stuck his snout into the bowl of cole slaw! Cole slaw was flying out everywhere ... you could hear him INHALING the stuff. It was stuck all over his face, in his ears, up his nose! He only ate it for probably 2 or 3 seconds but almost the whole bowl was gone. What a little piggy! Thankfully he wasn't sick at all but I think he may have had a bit of a tummy ache. That little boy is so onery!!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Bosco and Lola are so sweet; she has really made things perfect. Bosco and her play non-stop. I wonder if they will stop once the new-ness wears off? 

Also - I am such a proud mama - Lola went ALL WEEKEND without an accident! Yup you heard right. ALL WEEKEND! WHOO!

Bosco had class last night. He did so very well. He did a 2-minute stay without me anywhere in sight. He probably could have gone longer but that was all that was required. He was the only one to do it! However - he is such a naughty boy - when we were having play time, I sat myself down on the floor with him and was distracted by something for a second when all of the suddent I realize Bosco is sitting on my lap making this weird frantic jerking motion - I look down and his face is BURIED in the treat bag!! I pull him out and he has Canine Carryouts and Pupperoni's stuck all over his face! LOL 

But then - and this was scary - he started choking. I didn't know what to do. He kept hacking and coughing and all of the sudden - Plunk - a canine carryout flies out of his mouth. Then _another_ one. Now, if you have ever seen those treats, you know that they are HUGE. I mean HUGE. I just pinch a smidge off of one when I give him a treat. He had two stuck in his throat! No wonder he couldn't breathe. What a piggie! Anyway I assure you all that he is not starving, in fact I have been free-feeding him and Lola since she arrived. :roll: 

He also did so good with 'stay' while letting others come up and pet him and mess with his tail and distract him. YAY lil buddy!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Bosco I am shocked :shock: by your cole slaw and doggie treats piglet episodes LOL.....I can imagine, oh how I wish you caught that on film and thank goodness NOTHING happened to him w/those treats!!!!!

Good girl LOLA...........way to go and make mommie proud


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Bosco and Lola are getting along great - they sleep together in the dining room together and snuggle up good and close. Karl and I were laughing last night - we bought them this huge bed and they only take up a fraction of it because they are all intertwined together instead of spreading out! LOL


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Big Brother Bosco and Little Sister Lola are doing great! Lola is meant to get her next round of shots on Friday. She is asleep in my lap as I type. Bosco is off sniffing around the house. 

Bosco is doing so well in training! Only a couple more classes left until he is done! I need to get Lola signed up for classes soon - hopefully I can start the week Bosco finishes. 

I need to finish Christmas shopping for the doggies. They are both going to have their own stockings. We are such dorks! :lol: 

I have lots of cute new pictures - I need to post them soon. Between work, school, and a new puppy I haven't been updating this diary the way I want to. Hopefully I will be able to start back up soon!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Bosco and Lola are doing great! It seems like I never have time to update this diary anymore which saddens me because I want to share all the cute things they do!!

Anyway Bosco graduated with honors from his advanced class. I was actually REALLY worried that he would be the worst in his class but he really focused and did great! We also took Lola, who has both ears standing up now and looks as cute as can be! I think I am convincing Karl to take Lola to training instead of having me do it. 

Bosco and Lola got into their first real fight over the weekend. Bosco bit Lola's snout and it is was red and puffy and raw-looking. Poor thing! She was scared to death of him for the rest of the night but they are back to normal now. Actually I think Bosco seems a lot more gentle with her now. I think he knows he really hurt her. I'm glad she isn't traumatized by the event. Now I know to stop feeding Bosco pig ears/raw hides!! He is very possessive of them. 

In training last night, the older lady that is in the class with us started to cry when she said goodbye to Bosco. It was so sad.  She really likes Bosco. Since this was the advanced course, and since our trainer is leaving PetSmart, we will not be going there anymore. I would like to continue Bosco's training, and begin Lola's, somewhere else. I'm looking into 2 places. Both of them are 30 - 45 minutes away but they seem really good. Once I choose one, I am supposed to let Vickie (the older woman from the class) know and she will enroll her dog Bailey into the same class as Bosco. It will be nice to know someone already when class starts up!

Anyway I better go for now. I'll try to post pictures later (especially of Lola's new sticky-uppy ears!!)


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

I just read Victoria's chi diary and remembered that Karl and I took Bosco and Lola for a walk last week! It was really warm so off we went...Lola had not been on a walk before and it had been over a month since Bosco's last one. 

Well it was The Longest Walk Ever! We have never walked that far before, much less with 2 puppies. Lola walked (ran) the whole way, always wanting to be by Big Brother Bosco. And Bosco was heeling very nicely I must say.  All in all, it was so much fun! I wish it was nice again so we could do it today. But it is meant to be cold.


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Bosco and Lola have been so much fun lately! I think we are finally at the stage where we can just sit back and enjoy them…instead of worrying that one is hurting the other or that Lola is going to potty on the carpet. Karl has been working from home in the evenings so around 9 me and the dogs will curl up on the bed with Karl and while he works, we snooze. Lola is developing a personality – she is also becoming a bit more bold. She is still scared to go down stairs but she runs up them like nobodies business!! My mom is going to start taking her to the nursing home starting this week – to get her well socialized. I wish I would have started doing that with Bosco sooner than I had. 

It looks as though I will be going to either San Francisco OR Atlanta early/mid next month for a WHOLE WEEK for work. Oh my gosh I am going to miss my little babies so much! I told Karl I am going to smuggle them in my carry-on. LOL I don’t know how I will cope. You know you have Chihuahua fever bad when you worry about missing them more than your husband. LOL 

We got a couple inches of snow on Friday and I took Bosco out in it. He LOVED it. I was shocked. He loved eating it and sniffing it – he would stick his nose into the snow and come up with it covered in white! He didn’t seem cold at all. Lola on the other hand wanted nothing to do with it. She was totally un-impressed.  

I need to make a vet appointment for Lola in the next couple weeks to get her final round of shots. I also have to make an appointment for Bosco to have his 2 baby teeth removed. They aren’t going to fall out on their own accord.  Poor Bosco!


----------

